# Kingmaker Solo Campaign



## Systole (Mar 24, 2013)

This is a solo campaign for Satin Knights to be GMed by Systole.  This adventure uses Kingmaker rules and is set in the world of E'n/LPF, and will use NPCs and locations from that setting.  However, this adventure is explicitly non-canon, and does not take place in that shared world.  To repeat: this is not an official LPF adventure.

[Sblock=Recruited characters]Kellermyre Stormforge, aasimar cleric, PC.
Shari de Leye, gnome wizard/conjuration specialist. [shar_150]
Uder Gormengeist, dwarf barbarian. [uder_150]
Wholesome Peet, tiefling alchemist.[/Sblock][sblock=Known characters]Lord Umberto Gabbiano, holder of the charter.  [umberto_150]
Signor Geralt Franco, merchant and investor. [franco_150]
Cardinal Allessano Fortino, head of the Church of Tanager.[fortino_150]
Phineas Renlow, captain of an independent sailing vessel temporarily contracted to House Gabbiano.
Sugar Sweet, professional mischief maker of the Western Sea Syndicate.
Mai Lin, Captain-At-Arms of the Lower Guild and chief guardsman for the Forenicci settlement.
Vermag, executor of the Forenicci settlement.[/sblock][sblock=Map]None yet![/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Mar 24, 2013)

*New and altered rules*

[sblock=Character Advancement]In order to simplify the math, the PC will receive the total XP awards for each combat encounter and for each story award.  To offset this, character advancement will be 1.5x Slow progession.  Therefore, the character will advance at 4500, 11250, etc.[/sblock][sblock=NPCs]Your NPCs will form a *retinue*.  The maximum number of people in  your retinue will be 1/2 your level (minimum 1) plus your charisma  modifier (if positive).  Your retinue will be the people you can assign  tasks to, assign positions within the kingdom, and take with you in your  party.  You can kick people out of your retinue at will, but don't  expect them to come back if you change your mind later.

Your *party *will consist of your PC and up to two people selected from your retinue.

Note that not all NPCs in your retinue will be capable or willing to fulfill every task.  Some will be explicitly non-combat, and a few might want no part of running a kingdom.[/sblock][sblock=Leadership]The Leadership skill is somewhat different.  Leadership will increase  your party size by 1 (to make it your PC plus 3 NPCs), or your retinue  by 2.  You can take Leadership twice, once for each version.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Mar 24, 2013)

*Experience and Influence*

[sblock=Experience]
	
	



```
400 Accept assigment
   400 Recruit Shari
   200 Acquire books
   400 Recruit Uder
   400 Recruit Peet
  1200 Repel boarders
   400 Make contact Western Sea Syndicate
   200 Discover Vermag's identity
   400 Make contact with Forenicci settlement
   200 Acquire Boraga dossier
   400 Land at the Gabbiano settlement
-----------------------------
  4600 TOTAL / 11250 TNL
```
[/sblock][sblock=Influence][sblock=Uder]
	
	



```
- 1 Initial disposition
 + 1 Gift of the masonry book
 + 2 Stopping Peet from cheating the sailors
 + 1 Using "Dwarven diplomacy" on the informant
 - 1 Calling him "Grumpy"
-----------------------------
 + 2 TOTAL
```
[/sblock][sblock=Peet]
	
	



```
0 Initial dispostion
 + 2 Not getting chucked over the side of the boat
 - 2 Being stopped from cheating
-----------------------------
 + 0 TOTAL
```
[/sblock][sblock=Shari]
	
	



```
+ 2 Initial disposition
 + 3 Raiding Gabbiano's library
-----------------------------
 + 5 TOTAL
```
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Mar 24, 2013)

It was a strange and cryptic missive that brought you to Venza.  Who  could have expected an urgent but almost completely undetailed summons  from Cardinal Allessano Fortino himself?  Especially a summons from someone as  important as he to a recent initiate in the rather backwater locale of  Acomay ... or rather, what _used _to be Acomay before the fall of  Sumbru.  For decades now, dozens petty conquerors from the surrounding  baronies have made war over the lands of the fallen kingdom.  But ...  that is not relevant to the task at hand.

Venza is a strange  sight.  You've seen Sumbru, of course, and occasionally glimpsed the  surreal and unnatural creatures that lurk in its deep shadows.  But  you've never seen a city so vibrant and bustling as Venza.  Sailors and  merchants shout and haggle in a dozen different  languages over amazing goods from every corner of the globe, while wizards and alchemists mingle freely with wild barbarians  and platemail-clad warriors.  And there are stranger things than that,  even.  At the city gates, you see a dwarf riding a giant lizard  haranguing a tiefling and some sort of sphinx-like creature about the importance of remaining inconspicuous.

Eventually,  you find your way to the Great Temple of Tanager.  Presenting your  letter, you are escorted immediately in to see the Cardinal, even before  you've had a chance to clean the mud off your boots and shake the  dust out of your clothes.  The Cardinal is an older gentleman with  spectacles and a full beard, dressed in much simpler clothes than his  station generally calls for.  He's putting on his coat as you're shown  in to his personal quarters.

"Initiate, it's good you've made  it.  The ship is due to set sail with the tide -- in two and a half  hours or so.  You should meet Franco and Gabbiano before then."  These  are names you've never heard before, and seeing your question before you  have a chance to ask it, the Cardinal sighs.  "I'm sorry, I've been so  involved in politics lately that I plainly forgot that I was talking to  someone who wouldn't know those names.  Have a seat.  We have a lot to  talk about and not much time for it.  And while Franco and Gabbiano are  our allies and partners, and good men as well, there are things that  should remain between the clergy of Tanager.

"Here are the  facts as concisely as I can lay them out: Venza is beginning to colonize  the western continent, in response to Rhat'manis building settlements  there as well.  Venza is afraid of losing trading opportunities and  naval superiority, both quite rightly I'm afraid, so the Lord-Elect  issued five charters for new settlements.  What followed has been a  period of politicking more cutthroat than even this town is used to.   The various noble houses have wheeled, dealed, and quite probably even  assassinated to get their hands on a charter.  And we're not out of the  woods yet.  Only three of the charters have been issued: one to House  Forenicci, one to House Boraga, and one to House Gabbiano."

He  pauses.  "In this city, Cortessa is the patron of most merchants and  noble houses.  There are a few, like Gabbiano, that hold to Tanager  because they rely heavily on shipping and transport.  For the sake of  the faith, I put the weight of the Church of Tanager behind House  Gabbiano."  He gives a wry grin.  "Of course, I've been around the block  a few times, and in exchange for our support, I also extracted a promise that I could name the executor of Gabbiano's charter."

He frowns.   "That was where I ran into trouble.  I'm almost positive that the  Church of Tanager has been infiltrated by agents of Cortessa and ...  other faiths.  And I wonder if some of our priests are lining their  pockets with Boraga gold.  In short, I feared to choose someone from  inside the city.  So I prayed to Tanager, and he appeared to me in a  dream and said, _'You will find the light of the evening in the darkness  of the dawn.'_

"Cryptic, of course.  But I've communed with our lord more than once, and you get a sense for these things after a  while.  So if dawn means east and evening means west, then the darkness  bit seemed to indicate Sumbru. The city is east of here, after all.  And out  of the candidates in our mission there, something about you seemed right to me.  So  congratulations, because you're possibly Tanager's chosen candidate to  get on a boat this evening, sail for a thousand leagues, and bring the  faith to a savage and untamed land."  

The Cardinal appraises you  with a steely gaze, and you can see why he is the leader of your faith.   After a moment he nods.  "And if you're not, then you will make  yourself into a very close approximation thereof or you will answer to Tanager himself.  But before that, you will answer to _me_.  So then, are you ready to serve your god, Initiate?"  










*. . Cardinal Fortino . . *


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 25, 2013)

"I am always ready to serve Tanager and the Stormlords.", bowing with a sweeping flourish. "So I am to sail across the great sea and... and... What is it that I am doing once I get there?  Am I to build a temple?  No, you said our opposition is building settlements.  So, it will be my duty to build up settlements, faster than the others and defensible too.  The game of politics has been cut throat here.  How aggressive do you want me to be there?"

Considering the enormity of the situation, "Am I getting any help to do this?  I have Thundar to call on to help me, but he really is just a mutt that likes to bark at anything that moves."


----------



## Systole (Mar 25, 2013)

Cardinal Fortino nods.  "Your acceptance was a bit showy for my tastes, which means you'll probably do fine.  People always appreciate a bit of pomp and circumstance.  Well then, let's be off.  I'll answer your questions on the way."

After directing your personal effects and Thundar to be brought to the docks, you and the cardinal get into his personal carriage and set off toward the wealthier section of Venza.  "The charter demands two things: that you build a safe port for Venzan ships, and that you to create and expand Venza's trading opportunities."  He smiles with just a hint of self-satisfaction.  "Of course, there's a clause under 'building a safe port for Venzan ships,' that in part defines a safe port as 'providing a haven for those who worship Venza's natural gods.'  Hah, I lobbied for that line, and it paid off.

"To put it another way: build a port, make it defensible, claim and map the surrounding lands, be on the lookout for trade opportunities ... and spread the faith of Tanager.  As you'll be months from direct oversight, how you go about doing those things will be largely up to you."

He spreads his hands.  "Help will largely be where you find it.  If you have need of a specialist, let us know, and we'll do our best to find a suitable candidate.  Lord Gabbiano already mentioned something about a translator he found, but I don't know the details.  And one of Franco's men left about a month ago, so she should have a dock and a trading post set up by the time you arrive.  We're going to meet Gabbiano and Franco now.  Umberto Gabbiano is one of Venza's few nobles with a sense of ethics, and Geralt Franco is an importer and a very successful merchant."  The cardinal chuckles a little.  "You might find him a bit .... forward, but don't take it poorly.  He's just a harmless old flirt."








*. . Cardinal Fortino . . *


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 26, 2013)

Kellermyre listens intently to every detail.  Thinking to himself, _{{Most work planned for me is for days at a time.  Now the plans will take years to accomplish.  As always, Faith Manages.}}  

_"How often will these men be sending ships across the sea?  And just how long is the voyage?  I know little of the lands to the west of the sea."

"I  was starting to worry about what goods they want to trade, but my job  will be to build the port.  They merchants will build the trade.   Building a temple, homes and a barracks I can do.  Taming a forest, I  can do.  Organizing people towards a cause, this I can do.  Spreading  the faith of Tanager, this I can do."


----------



## Systole (Mar 26, 2013)

"A direct route is about 1500 leagues, but that's across the open ocean.  Ships usually take a southerly route so they can resupply along the central island, which increases the journey to about 1800 leagues, but it's a far safer and less demanding trip that way.  The southern route generally runs a little more than six weeks there, and a little less than six weeks back, given the trade winds.  We're looking into ways to communicate by way of magical sendings, but in the meantime, messages will have to travel by ship.

"You should be getting ships every month or so to begin.  Gabbiano's fleet is relatively small, and that's all he can spare from his other businesses.  But if the merchant enterprise is successful, then you can expect more frequent visits -- both from Gabbiano ships and independent ones.

"Ah, here we are."  The carriage stops in front of a tasteful and well-kept estate.  You are shown into the Lord's chambers by a rather pretty but extremely businesslike elven woman.  Seated at the desk is a well-dressed, bearded gentleman with a slight middle-aged paunch, who rises and introduces himself.  

"Good to see you, Cardinal.  We were beginning to worry your candidate wasn't going to make the tide.  This is he, I take it?  I am Umberto Gabbiano, holder of the charter.  A pleasure to meet you."

A rather portly gentleman who was taking up most of an overstuffed sofa also rises to meet you, his eyes twinkling.  "I had no idea your taste in young men was so exquisite, Allessano!" he laughs.  "I'm Geralt Franco, and because I've too much money and too little sense, I decided to invest heavily in this hare-brained scheme of Umberto's.  But already I can see that every copper pence has been well spent." 










*. .** Cardinal Fortino** . . . Umberto Gabbiano . . . . Geralt Franco . . . *


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 27, 2013)

"And a pleasure to meet the two of you.  I am Kellermyre Stormforge, humble servant of Tanager and the Stormlords." as he takes formal bow before the gentlemen.

"It will be my honor to lead this expedition.  Prestige and profit shall be made, by hard work and favorable winds.  The cardinal has laid out an ambitious plan before me.  It will take time and lots of effort, but the only way I can see it failing is by my death.  Since I am not planning to meet death any time soon, the plan itself cannot fail."

Thinking to himself, _{{Don't over do it.}} 

_"If I am to leave with the tide, please give me your last minute instructions, concerns, desires... So I may best live up to and exceed your expectations." _{{Yeah, make them talk.}}_


----------



## Systole (Mar 27, 2013)

Franco grins and laughs expansively.  "Oh, he's a firey one, Allessano!  Are you sure we can't keep him here and send some other poor dupe overseas?"

Cardinal Fortino rolls his eyes at the merchant, which only elicits another laugh from Franco.  "Oh, very well, Allessano.  I'll behave."  He turns to you and gives you a smile and a half-hearted shrug.  "Scads of money are always appreciated, Master Stormforge.  While I find this business tremendously entertaining, I would prefer to see a return on my investment as well.  My particular specialty is selling overpriced novelty items to rich idiots, and the local breed of rich idiot has started taking an interest in the West.  So if you can't simply send gold and gems, I'm sure I can find buyers for any knickknacks you find that look sufficiently, hrm, 'cultural' is probably the best way to put it."  He sips a glass of wine and turns to Gabbiano.

Lord Gabbiano nods.  "House Gabbiano needs shipping opportunities.  And building a well-defended port, aside from it being our patriotic duty, would greatly increase our House's standing in court.  In short, we only require that you faithfully execute the charter."  He clears his throat and looks at the floor.  "There may be obstacles to that.  There is ... infighting among the noble houses.  Emiliana Forenicci is an honorable lady..."

Franco chokes on his wine, and gives Gabbiano a disbelieving look.

"Oh, she's cutthroat and unpredictable, I'll give you that.  But she wouldn't stoop to sabotage."

Franco nods.  "Ah, that's true enough.  Emi will be a formidable business rival, but that's the end of it.  On the other hand, there's nothing I would put past House Boraga.  Their settlement will likely be run by one of the Dame's get.  I doubt it would be Abbandando or Cicci -- they're too stupid, frankly.  And it's certainly not going to be Tammasino, the poor black sheep of House Boraga.  Tessio and Brasi are possibilities, but I would put my money on Clemenza."  He shakes his head.  "No matter which Boraga it is, you'd best watch your back *and *your sides, plus you'll need to keep an eye on where your putting your feet down and also make sure that nothing is going to drop on you out of the sky.  And while you're busy doing all that, they'll probably sneak up on you from the front."

Gabbiano clears his throat.  "Indeed.  It seems that House Boraga has already snuck up on us from the front.  They've managed to severely limit our pool of applicants by way of pre-emptively hiring everyone in the city who would make the journey."

Fortino looks surprised.  "Everyone?"

 Gabbiano grimaces.  "Almost.  And not just honest tradesmen and mercenaries.  They've hired the muggers and murderers out of the back alleys of Venza and put them on boats heading west.  The city's crime rate has nearly dropped by half this past week.  But we've managed to get a translator.  A sort of translator, anyway.  More of a language expert, actually.  She's very ... enthusiastic.  She's in the library, if you'd like to meet her, Master Stormforge.  We've also found you a hired sword, who'll be meeting us at the wharf.  He comes, uh, highly recommended."








View attachment 56868

*. .** Cardinal Fortino** . . . Umberto Gabbiano . . . . Geralt Franco . . .*


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 27, 2013)

"So, the exotic is what you desire.  I will keep that in mind."

"If the backstabbing was so prevalent here, I will watch my back.  Luckily, over there, I will not have a city full of innocents to weed through to see them coming.  Well, not at first.  As I grow the port, knowing all the people will be an advantage."

"Sumbra was easy.  You grew up knowing everything was dangerous.  It will be nice to get back to that.  Here in the City of Glass, so much is unknown that it is hard to be patient and let trouble take the first move.  Now if you know who the Boraga's have sent, that would help immensely."  

"Why yes, I would like an introduction to the lady.  Knowing my friends is just as important as knowing my enemies."





.........Kellermyre Stormforge


----------



## Systole (Mar 27, 2013)

Lord Gabbiano nods and rings a small bell.  His elven servant reappears after a moment.  "Finia will show you to the library.  Meanwhile, the three of us have to discuss a few last minute details -- financing, dispensations of crews and so forth.  We'll see you again shortly."

The elf guides you to the library, which looks rather like a tornado hit it.  Books lay open on just about every horizontal surface, and in some places are piled three deep on top of one another.  Sitting cross-legged on a table is the what must be the tornado herself: a gnome female, slightly less than four feet tall with with reddish-blonde hair and dark eyes.  She doesn't seem to notice your presence, instead flipping rapidly through one tome and then another.  The elven servant suppresses a growl of irritation.  "Miss de Leye," she announces through gritted teeth.  "A Mister Kellermyre Stormforge is here to see you.  He's to be the executor of the charter."

The gnome perks up, and suddenly she's next to you without seeming to travel through the space in between.  "Oh, hmm?  Aasimar?  What kind?  Leonal?   Yes, leonal blood, I'd say.   Makes you wonder, doesn't it?  Hullo, Finia.  What a fascinating library Lord Gabbiano has!  I know I've said that before, and I was just about to put the books away, really!  So you're the executor, Mister Stormforge?  I can't wait to go to West, can you?  When do you think we're leaving?  And you're a cleric of Tanager?  How interesting!  I met a cleric of Tanager once in Irthos.  He drank a lot.  Sometimes he'd climb on the tables and dance.  I liked him.  Oh, I forgot you're an aasimar!"  She switches to the celestial tongue and bows deeply.  _"I greet you in the name of the heavens and the earth, Kellermyre Stormforge, born of man and blooded of the lightning and the tempest.  I am called Shari de Leye, wielder of magics, shaper of words, and herald of the fey."





_*. Umberto Gabbiano** . **Shari de Leye*


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 28, 2013)

"Well, Finia already gave you my name and  purpose.  Hello Shari de Leye, it is very nice to meet you.  I am sure  your presence will brighten up the journey we are going to partake in.   They tell me we are leaving with the tide.  I will be honored to travel  with a herald of the fey, especially one who wields the mystic arts."

"How  many of these wondrous books are Lord Gabbiano going to let you  borrow?  I would be most appreciative if we could bring some _how-to _books on the various artisan and guild professions.  Even tactics of of war will have it's use, from what I hear."

Turning to Finia, "Would  you be so kind as to have a few chests brought in so we can pack  these.  Four or five should do nicely.  It's not like we are going to  need to take the poetry section as well.  Thank you."

Turning back to Shari,  "Start stacking the ones we need.  We have to prioritize them.  Oh,  grab some on the recent nobles of Venza too.  We may be running across  some of the younger ones that want to make a name for themselves."

Kellermyre  rummages through, simply looking at titles and sorting which may be  useful in construction, craft or tactics.  The others, he returns to the  shelves.  Looking over his shoulder, "Finia, what are you waiting for?  Hurry!  Surely you do not think the tide will wait for you to dawdle."


----------



## Systole (Mar 28, 2013)

The elf gives you a dark look before disappearing, and it's a while  before she reappears in the company of a couple of footmen, and when she does, she gives you an even darker look.  You suspect  that she visited Lord Gabbiano first, and was not exactly happy that the  nobleman instructed her to comply with your wishes.

In the  meantime, Shari is more than happy to help you select a supply of books,  although she obviously subscribes to a philosophy of 'more is better,'  and most of your efforts have to be put toward getting her to limit her  focus somewhat and not take the entire library.  Shari rarely pauses for  breath while you work.

“Oh, that  'herald of the fey' thing is a bit of nonsense, really. The celestial language is  all about the pomp and circumstance, and you can't have a proper  introduction without at least three or four sweeping titles.  It's like  Jira'shae, except in that case you can't have a proper declarative  statement without three or four references to bodily functions or  reproductive organs.  Or so I've heard.  I can't wait to find a native  speaker!  Crafting, crafting … let me see …

“Okay, so you want  books about arms and armor and architecture and avocado cultivation and  alchemy?  Done!  Moving on to the B's, we have beekeeping, bathysphere  construction...”
_
View attachment 56902
_*Shari de Leye*

[sblock=GM]Okay, limited amount of time and less than exhaustive  library.  You can take *16* points of bonuses (in bonuses of either +2 or  +4)  in any craft, knowledge, or profession skills you'd like.  If you  have cause to make skill checks later and have the time to reference  your books, these bonuses will apply.

Example: You can take +4/+4/+4/+4 or +4/+4/+4/+2/+2, etc.[/sblock]_
_


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 28, 2013)

Kellermyre spends his time sorting and stacking the books in the chests to get maximum efficiency of space.  He fills them past the brim and then checks the closing of each lid to see that it does clear and latch while leaving the least amount of empty space available inside.  Two books in particular he saves for right on top, _'Sailing the Open Sea'_ and _'An Herbalist's Guide to Survival'_.  His intentions are to start reading these two during the voyage.

"Well, that works well.  Now on to the most important book.  Miss Finia, I would like to speak to Lord Gabbiano about one more book that is not here in this collection."


----------



## Systole (Mar 28, 2013)

The elf frowns at the shelves which contain only about two thirds of the books that they did an hour before.  She gestures to the porters who begin hauling the chests outside, grumbling at the weight of them.  Then Finia leads you and Shari back not to the lord's study, but to the entrance hall where the three men are already getting ready to leave. 

"Finished raiding my library?  You did leave me a book or two, I hope," Gabbiano says, pulling on a cloak over his nobleman's clothes.

"Actually, we left you four hundred and eight," Shari says.

Gabbiano looks surprised.  "There were six hundred tomes.  You took a third of them?"

"Actually, there were only five hundred and seventy six, and we selected one hundred and sixty eight.  So we took ... uh, carry the three ... seven twenty-fourths of them.  Less than a third," the gnome assures him.

Gabbiano chuckles as the group heads out the door and into the street where two carriages await.  "Well, I hope they serve you well.  If we leave now, we'll just make the tide.  We'll talk in my carriage."

"I'll go see about those shipments we discussed.  Best I get to it before Boraga buys all the hammers and nails out from under us as well," Franco says, struggling to button his overcoat.  "Cursed launderers!  They keep shrinking my clothes.  Or at the very least, they're not letting them out fast enough to keep pace with my diet."  He turns to you.  "Well, my boy, it was nice to meet you.  Best of luck and all that; now go and make me rich.  Or rather, make me _richer_.  And if you get back to Venza, I'll take you around town.  I'm sure I could show you a thing or two."  He gives you a lascivious wink and climbs into the second carriage.

"Shall we?" Gabbiano says, as Shari bounds eagerly past him and into the first carriage.
_
_









_View attachment 56902_
*
. .** Cardinal Fortino** . . . Umberto Gabbiano . . . . Geralt Franco . . . **Shari de Leye*

[sblock=GM]Almost forgot: 50 exp story award for raiding Gabbiano's library.

So what specific skills were you looking for?  Looks like Profession: Sailor +2 and Knowledge:Nature +2?  Which would leave you another +12 worth of bonuses to distribute.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 28, 2013)

"I am sure we will return one day.  I will take you up on that offer then."

While climbing into the carriage, "Lord Gabbiano, there is one more book that I am looking for.  If you would be so kind as to summon the highest level wizard that owes you a favor or is in your employ?  Have him, or her, bring their backup copy of their spellbook to the docks.  We would like to take that book on the journey."  Pausing to let the request sink in.

"Knowledge is power.  Mystical knowledge is power directly manifested.  I would trade a hundred sets of armor and weapons for one spellbook, for I know I can forge weapons with my own hands.  I can swing a hammer and forge armor.  As I grow in skill, Tanager will give me the spells he wants me to have, when he wants me to have them.  But, it would take a century for a wizard alone to research and build up what I am asking for, and I don't think you want us taking that long.  So, I am asking for... No, I am rather insisting on a full spellbook for Shari.  It only needs to be a backup copy, for no wizard would give up their original set of books.  Without it, you are sending her out as a cripple into a harsh land, blind in one eye and missing an arm."

He looks to Shari and fakes an obvious sympathetic pout at the hypothetical condition he described.  

Turning back to Lord Gabbiano,  "If we had more time, I would be pickier as to who's book we took, but soon we are going to lose the tide."





Kellermyre Stormforge
[sblock=GM]I will let you do the secret roll to see if he pulls this one off,  Diplomacy +9, maybe +2 circumstance bonus for selfless act to benefit another.   He's looking for the spell book of a 7th-9th level mage so that Shari will have a good assortment of spells when she gets to the appropriate levels.  And he is only asking for the backup copy, which can be regenerated by any mage in a *city* in a week or so.

I hadn't picked all the skill bonuses yet. Needed some sleep. Kellermyre will be going with 8 different +2 bonuses.  Lets see; Kn Nature, Kn Engineering, Profession Sailor, Profession Carpenter, Craft Weapons, Craft Armor, Craft Glassblower, Craft Alchemy.  Of course, being a cleric, it will take forever to even spread out points for the first rank in these skills. Well, I planned to be dipping into ranger for a level anyways, that will give me a few points.
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Mar 28, 2013)

"Ooh!" Shari squeaks.  "That would be excellent!"

Fortino and Gabbiano look at each other.  Gabbiano shakes his head slightly.  "It's not possible in the time we have before the tide is out.  It's something I can pursue later on, although it's going to be complicated by politics and House Boraga's deep pockets.  I can't make promises, but I'll see what I can do."

The carriage pulls up to the docks, where a member of the Venzan Whitecloaks stands next to a scarred, silver-haired dwarf who wears an eyepatch and a set of manacles.  The guardsman looks irritable, while the dwarf wears an insouciant smirk.

"Please tell me this is not what I think it is," Cardinal Fortino says, climbing out of the carriage and onto the wooden boards of the wharf.

Lord Gabbiano clears his throat somewhat sheepishly.  "Master Stormforge, meet Uder Gormengeist.  One of the few capable mercenaries who chose not to sign on with House Boraga."

"Oh, I was _gonna,_" the dwarf says with a grin.  He jerks a thumb at the guardsman, causing his chains to rattle.  "Thing is, Officer Parsons here threw me in the lockup on all kinds of trumped-up charges and I went and missed me boat."

"That's _Captain _Parsons," the whitecloak says through gritted teeth.  "And attempted murder and assault and battery with grievous bodily harm are hardly trumped-up charges."

Uder shrugs.  "That healer fella got Shaggy's ear back on alright, so to my way of thinkin', that 'grievous bodily harm' bit shouldn't've counted.  Neither should the attempted murder, 'cause we _both _know ye'd've been calling the mortician and not the doctor if I wanted his cheating arse dead. I'll cop to the assault and batt'ry if it makes ye feel better, but the barshtard had it coming to him, though, and I dare you to tell me diff'rent."  He turns to you.  "So here's me resume then: Have axe, will travel, will put axe in whoever you tell me to.  Provided I'm paid on time and in full, o' course.  And also assuming you're not the type to deal off the bottom of the deck, as I find that to be mildly objectionable-like."

_
_









_View attachment 56902_
*
. .** Cardinal Fortino** . . Umberto Gabbiano . . Uder Gormengeist . **Shari de Leye

*[sblock]Uder Gormengeist

N* male dwarf barbarian 1

STR 16 +3   INT 10 +0
DEX 14 +2   WIS 10 +0
CON 16 +3   CHA 10 +0

HP: 16
AC: 17 or 19 w/ shield (touch 12, FF 15 or 17) (+4 vs. giants, -2 when raging)
Fort +5, Ref +2, Will +0 (+2 vs. poison/spells)
CMB +4 (+6 overrun/bull rush); CMD 16
Init: +4
Perception: +4, Darkvision 30ft.

Speed: 30 ft.
Melee: Dwarven waraxe 1h (+6/1d10+7/20x3) or Dwarven waraxe 2h (+6/1d10+10/20x3) [assumes rage]
Ranged: Throwing hammer (+3/1d4+3/20x2, 20ft.)
Special: Rage (7 rounds/day), Rock Stepper

Feats: Power Attack
Skills: Intimidate +4, Survival +4, Climb +0, Appraise +2
Class Features: Rage, fast movement. 
Racial Features: Defensive Training, Hardy, Relentless, Greed, Rock Stepper, Ancient Enmity
Traits: Reactionary, Armor Expert
Languages: Common, Old Landellian, Dwarven
Gear: Scale mail, heavy steel shield, dwarven waraxe, throwing hammers, survival/camping equipment
Description: Uder hails from the outskirts of the Landadel Baronies, and has worked for years as a mercenary in a variety of small wars.  His hair is silvery-white and one eye is covered by an eyepatch.  Uder seems to have little respect for rules and makes no effort to appear trustworthy.  He also doesn’t seem to like elves much.
Note: Uder’s alignment is very much open to question, but it’s safe to say that it does not include an L or a G.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 29, 2013)

Kellermyre looks over the dwarf carefully. "I would be fair and just, but I have no use for someone who's only loyalty is to coin.  Those people can be bought anywhere at any time.  And I wouldn't want to rob Captain Parsons of his intentions for you.  Good luck in what ever hole he puts you back in to."  

Kellermyre turns and looks at Lord Gabbiano, shaking his head in disappointment before walking past the dwarf and whitecloak towards the first ship.





Kellermyre Stormforge


----------



## Systole (Mar 29, 2013)

The dwarf guffaws.  "Good luck building a nation on nothing but  principle!" he calls after you.  "That and a sack of potatoes'll keep  your belly full!"

"Looks like you're going to be missing another boat, Uder," Captain Parsons says.

The dwarf cranes his neck to over the edge of the dock.  "Tide hasn't turned yet, officer."

You've  got one foot on the gangplank when the Cardinal's voice rings out.  * "Initiate!"* he says.  His eyes blaze with Tanager's lightning and his  voice rings with holy thunder.  "You forget your duty before Tanager!  That  man is a lost soul, and you are were elected to bring the faith to a new land that is filled with lost souls.  Are you going to be as dismissive of all of  them as you are of him?  When you accepted your calling, did you expect is was going  to _simple_?  To be without _challenge_?  If Tanager  truly called you, then he called you not because he knew the way was  easy, but because he knew the way was _difficult_, and because he thought  that among so many, _you _had the strength to walk it.  _Do _you?"

"Ah, there it goes," Uder says.

_
_







*
. .** Cardinal Fortino** . . . Uder Gormengeist . *

[sblock=GM]Not trying to railroad you into taking Uder here, although I realize it might feel like that.  The thing is, Fortino is legitimately ticked off that you didn't even try to reach out to Uder. That was not the behavior he expects out of a missionary, and he's obviously thinking that your penance is going to start with Uder.  He's going to force the issue unless you want to try a hefty DC Diplomacy check.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 30, 2013)

"Tanager chose me for my wisdom in choices.  He chose me for my work ethic.  I don't remember you telling me about a dwarf in your visions."

"Cardinal, his soul is not lost.  He knows exactly what path he wants to follow.  Lord Gabbiano made it clear with our conversation in the carriage coming over just how much financial help I am to expect on this adventure.  I have less than ten coins in my purse. Therefore, I do not have what the dwarf wants.  I need one who will work hard for many years to build a city.  Yes, I am pretty sure I can make him rich, eventually.  But is he willing to put in five years of hard work *and* unwavering loyalty in order to earn his own citadel of stone?"

"I can trust Shari's thirst for knowledge. I can provide access to what she desires.  She will see what is new to her.  She will explore what she cannot here. But can I trust one who has already agreed to work for my competition? Will he succumb to a bribe and sabotage my work?  How cheap will that bribe be?  I am not foolish enough to think my promises of vast riches years from now is not enough to sway the soul of this one.  So, I do not insult him with such promises."

"No, I can only promise him a hard life of work.  He will eat as well as I do.  He will have a home as sturdy and fine as mine.  That is all I can offer to him.  I doubt Captain Parsons is giving him the same offer."






Kellermyre Stormforge

[sblock=GM]Leaving open the door for an oath of loyalty from the dwarf. Not promising riches.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Mar 30, 2013)

Before the cardinal can respond, Uder gives you a look of contempt.  "Let's get a few things straight, squire.  I never agreed to work for Boraga.  What I said was, I was _gonna_.  Never got the chance to sign on.  

"But that's a whole bunch of assumptions you just made there, innit?  You think the games you nobs play mean squat to me, or anyone in my boots?  Bugger off.  Boraga offered me a paycheck, and it weren't like this nob was around to give a counteroffer until yesterday.  A dwarf's gotta eat, and I've no problem taking money from them who pays me fair and treats me well.

"And if you think I can't work hard and sleep rough, then bugger off twice.  I've been in more wet, stinking trenches than I can count, out in the places in Landadel where one lord will murder another over a half-acre of swamp.  I've eaten more rat-and-donkey stew than you can probably imagine.  And what, you think Boraga's accommodations are gonna be swankier than yours?  I knew what I was going to be getting into, both with them other nobs and with this nob here, no matter what pretty promises any of them made."  He stares coolly at Lord Gabbiano.  "Yeah, and that includes you, guv.

"And the sabotage and bribery and whatnot?  Bugger off three times, friend.  I've never shied from a hard fight, and I've never stabbed no one in the back.   I've deserted, yeah.  But only when staying meant getting killed on account of some drippy-nosed idiot lord thinking that his infantry was a match for enemy cavalry on open ground.  There's no contract I'm putting my name on that says I'm dying for anyone's crap decisions."

He rolls his head from side to side, cracking the vertebrae in his neck.  "But out of all the things you said, the part I really didn't like was where you made out that I can't think past the end of me own nose.  You've heard me offer for service, and you're still welcome to take it or no.  I can't say it bothers me much either way.  But I would appreciate you apologizing for calling me stupid, 'cause that one I take kind of personal." 

The last sentence, while delivered in a calm and even tone, makes Captain Parsons put his hand on the hilt of his sword.







*. Uder Gormengeist . *


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 1, 2013)

"You will get no apology from me.  I did  not call you stupid.  A dwarf was brought before me in chains as a  prisoner.  My employers say I should take you along.  I should fix you.   I said you do not need fixing.  You asked for straight pay for straight  work.  I said I cannot guarantee that pay and I will not make promises I  am unsure I could keep. You used so few words, a few assumptions about  you and your character had to be made.  The manacles didn't help the impression there."

"I asked if you will take  the short road or the long road to prosperity.  I asked if you can be  trusted.  I gave you an offer of the long road to prosperity if you will  give me loyalty."

"I was shown a prisoner who says he will fight  for money.  I asked if you were better than that.  I need a loyal dwarf  that will fight as well as work long and hard, and I can promise no  more than an equal share of what we build."

Leaning in, so as to be staring into his one good eye, "So, you one eyed, wretched excuse for a dwarf, will you swear loyalty to me and swear to defend me and all who follow me?"





Kellermyre Stormforge


----------



## Systole (Apr 1, 2013)

The dwarf doesn't flinch.  "You said you din't think I could see so far ahead.  Implies stupid in my book."  He snorts.  "But I can see you just like to bandy words, eh?  No insult meant, you say?  Sure, then.  Have it your way, friend."

"Here's me counter-proposal for you: I'll fight for ye, and I'll guard ye, and I'll work for ye, and I'll even promise not to stab you and yours in the back ... if the word of a wretched, one-eyed excuse for a dwarf makes you sleep better.  And I'll do all that for naught but an equal share.  But loyalty?"  He spits to the side, narrowly missing the whitecloak's boots.  "Might be there's a man somewhere in this world what could get such a thing out of me, but you ain't him, friend.  So that's me final offer.  Otherwise, you can kiss my arse, and I'll take me chances with the law."







*. Uder Gormengeist .*


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 1, 2013)

Kellermyre takes a long look down the docks, first in one direction, then the other.  "Well, I don't see any other applicants.  You're hired."

After Captain Parsons has undone the manacles and given the dwarf his possessions, "Captain, mind if I keep those manacles, lock and key?  In our travels, we may find someone else who would be needing to wear them."  And before the dwarf gets a word in, "I said someone else."





Kellermyre Stormforge


----------



## Systole (Apr 1, 2013)

Captain Parsons unshackles the dwarf, who gives him an ingratiating smile.  The whitecloak looks to Lord Gabbiano, who nods.  "We'll cover the expense, Galen."

Parsons hands over the manacles to you.  "Your kit is by the gangplank, Uder.  I don't expect to see you in Venza again."

"Oh, I don't plan to disappoint you, officer.  You'll surely not _see _me unless I start to lose me edge."  He strolls over to the gear and picks up the bundle, slinging it across his back.  "Well, squire, tide's changing.  Best hurry yourself, or you're going to miss your grand adventure."  He heads up the gangplank, whistling as if he didn't have a care in the world.

The captain of the vessel -- a tall, lanky, dwarf -- leans over the gunwale.  "Your new recruit is quite correct, mister.  All aboard."









*. **Uder Gormengeist** . . . **Phineas Renlow** . .*


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 1, 2013)

"Okay, if you got my gear and the mutt aboard, then it is just us two." as he looks to Shari.  He bows to her and waves his hand for Shari to board first.  

Following her to the gangplank, he shouts out "THUNDAR!  Where are you boy?" 

A bark comes from below deck.

Standing at the bottom of the gangplank, "Any fancy papers or last instructions Lord Gabbiano?"




Kellermyre Stormforge


----------



## Systole (Apr 1, 2013)

Gabbiano hands you a scroll case and a small pouch of gold.  "A duly witnessed copy of the charter, and a bit of gold.  The gold isn't going to help you much, except for dealing with other Easterners.  Most of the natives don't seem to bother with the stuff.  We'll a more complete supply of basic tools and weapons on the next shipment, which should be a week or two behind you.  And that's it.  Good luck, Master Stormforge.  We're depending on you."  He shakes your hand and turns away.  Cardinal Fortino makes the sign of Tanager and follows him.

A few minutes later, the sailors finish casting off the lines and the boat begins to slip out into the harbor.  Cardinal Fortino and Lord Gabbiano watch from the end of the pier, as does Captain Parsons., although the Whitecloak seems more interested in making sure Uder stays on board than watching the fortunes of House Gabbiano and the Church of Tanager sail into the sunset.  And thus it is that he is caught totally unawares as a female tiefling comes out of a nearby alley in full sprint and barrels by him.  "Comin' through!  'Scuse me, Captain P.!" she shouts.  A second later, a pair of toughs burst out of the same alley in hot pursuit.  Even from here, you can tell that one of the thugs has a very recently broken nose: the bruise spreads across his entire face and blacks both eyes.  So intent are they on their quarry that that fail to notice the whitecloak even as they nearly bowl him over.

"No where to run now, Peet!" one of them calls as she nears the end of the pier.  The stern of the boat is easily a twenty feet off the dock and getting further by the moment.

There's a glint of sunlight off glass as the tiefling's tail curls around and pulls a tiny vial off of her belt, and upends it into her mouth.  As the end of the pier approaches, instead of stopping, she accelerates, practically blurring with speed.  Leaping off the last board, she seems to sail majestically through the air.  Still, it's not entirely clear she's going to make it until she hits the stern of the boat, trips over the gunwale, and spills onto the deck, only stopping after about a ten-foot skid across the rough planks.

"Ow, that _sucked_," she moans.  "Gods below, I think my left side is completely covered in splinters."

"It's a new boat," Captain Renlow says.  "Now, want to tell me what you're doing on it?"

"You know, I was afraid you were going to ask me that," she says, sitting up and wincing.  "It's a bit ... complicated."

On the pier, the thugs suddenly realize that they themselves have nowhere to run as a very irate Captain Parsons advances toward them with a grim look.













*. Umberto Gabbiano . . Phineas Renlow . . . . . . . Peet (?) . . . . .*

[sblock=GM]She used a potion of some sort for the speed boost, giving a bonus to her acrobatics roll to jump.  Her stat block is a bit ... complicated, and her skills won't be immeditely obvious.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 2, 2013)

"I suppose you are another applicant for the job?"


----------



## Systole (Apr 2, 2013)

"What j..." the young tiefling begins before transitioning smoothly into a smile.  "Why, yes.  Of course!  Through various channels, I heard about the amazing opportunity you were offering and decided to apply in person.  I was unfortunately detained, as you might have noticed, but I couldn't bear to miss the opportunity to show what I was capable of.  I do apologize for being so forward as to have come on board without an invitation, but I felt confident that I am the perfect candidate to fill the position you have to offer."

The captain watches the dock slide farther away.  "Wind's picking up.  You've got maybe a minute and a half to decide whether to hire her or chuck  her overboard and throw her a float.  After that, the currents get iffy for swimmers."

Uder seems thoroughly amused by the whole situation.  "I heard ye greet Captain Parsons as ye went by.  Ye know him well, do ye lass?  'Cause he couldn't stop talking about yer skills to the squire, here.  The captain went on and on about how it was a turrible shame ye didn't make it to the interview.  Hells, ye wouldn't believe some of the tales he had about ye.  The squire's eyes near bugged out of his head when he told that one about the ... well, you know."

There's a look of terror brief enough that many might miss it, but the tiefling gets it under control almost immediately.  She smiles and nods.  "Well, Captain Parsons is a wonderful guardsman, but he does tend to stretch the truth a bit, I'm afraid.  Let me assure you that that was an isolated incident, and it only happened because circumstances required a decisive, uh, decision.  Also, I had nothing to do with the barrel of lard or the horde of shaved orangutans.  Those were completely out of my control.  So I hope you won't hold any of that against me."













*. . Phineas Renlow . . . . . . . Peet (?) . . . . .* *. Uder Gormengeist .*


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 2, 2013)

"So what skills do you have that Captain Parsons don't know about?  What makes you a better candidate than the one eyed grump here?"




Kellermyre Stormforge


----------



## Systole (Apr 2, 2013)

"Fer goodness sake, squire!  Ye ain't going to have us duel to the death for your amusement, with the loser being cut inter tiny pieces and dumped overboard what for the sharks and such to feed on!  The little fishes have got to be getting chubby after the last eight or so."  The dwarf appears to be enjoying himself immensely.

The tiefling spares a worried glance at the dwarf, but continues quickly.  "I'm certainly not here to challenge anyone's abilities, but rather to ... to _supplement _them.  I am, of course, quite good with a shovel, as Captain Parsons no doubt attested.  And identifying valuable artifacts ... and reconnaissance ... and circumventing dangerous devices ... and mixing potions ... and uh ... I can point to southeast."

Uder snorts.  "There's a mighty skill, lass.  Myself, I can hardly find the sun in the sky most days."

The tiefling actually looks a bit annoyed at the dwarf's needling.  "I can do it underground, even.  Anywhere, actually."

"Last chance, Mister Stormforge," Captain Renlow says.  "Those rocks coming up is where the riptide hits.  Either she's out now or she stays till next port.  I won't have a drowning on my conscience."













*. . Phineas Renlow . . . . . . . Peet (?) . . . . .* *. Uder Gormengeist .*


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 2, 2013)

"Well, tossing a woman into the sea is just not my style. Well... at least not until she has wronged me.  A dwarf... I could toss a dwarf.  But then the cardinal would be nagging me with letters.  And Captain Parsons would be annoyed.  He was sure Grumpy here was gone from his jurisdiction for good."

"So, yes, you can stay.  What's your name?"


----------



## Systole (Apr 2, 2013)

"Good thing I'm only a wretched excuse for one, then," Uder says.  "Although I'd keep yer voice down, squire.  Captain Renlow there might take it poorly."

The tiefling breathes a sigh of relief.  "Peet," she says.  "Wholesome Peet, 100% legitimate businesswoman.  Guaranteed!"   She produces a small stack of white cards and hands one to you, which proudly proclaims that she is the proprietor of _"Wholesome Peet's Specialty Acquisitions"_ and that her business is indeed _"Guaranteed 100% Legitimate!"_ "So, where are we off to, boss?"









* . Wholesome Peet . . **. Uder Gormengeist .*

[sblock=Peet's statblock]Wholesome Peet

CN female tiefling alchemist 1

STR 14 +2   INT 16 +3
DEX 16 +3   WIS 12 +1
CON 10 +0   CHA 12 +1

HP: 8
AC: 17 (touch 13, FF 15)
Fort +2, Ref +5, Will +1
CMB +2, CMD 15
Init: +3
Perception: +4, Darkvision 30ft.

Speed: 30 ft.
Melee: Shovel (+3/1d8+7/20x3) 
Ranged: Shortbow (+3/1d4+3/20x2, 20ft.)
Special: Know direction at-will.

Feats: Power Attack, Brew Potion
Skills: Appraise +7, Bluff +4, Craft(Alchemy) +7, Disable Device +7, Profession(-*REDACTED-*) +4, Sleight of Hand +7, Stealth +6
Class Features: Sneak Attack 1d6, Breath Mastery, Cognatogen
Racial Features: Prehensile tail, Darkvision, Know Direction, Fiendish resistances 
Traits: Rough and Ready, Accelerated Drinker
Languages: Common, Infernal, Rhat'mani, Middle Landellian, Gnomish
Gear: Studded leather, shortbow, shovel, alchemist's kit, lockpicks, crowbar
Description: Peet grew up on the streets of Venza.  That she made it to adulthood despite being a tiefling marks her as a survivor.  She has white hair, red skin, and yellow eyes.  Peet learned to speak Rhat'mani so she could pass herself off as an ifrit.
Note: Peet is a vivisectionist/mindchemist/internal alchemist.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 3, 2013)

"We are going that way.", as he points to the west, across the sea.  "Some Venzan nobles heard that Rhat'manis was starting to settle and develop the continent to the west.  So, they decided to get there first and try to beat them.  Of course, they squabble and bicker instead of joining together, so each of several noble houses are sending their own expeditions.  Therefore, we brave few, we are off to settle and develop the lands of the west in the name of House Gabbiano.  I am also here to bring Tanager's faith back across the sea from whence it came.  House Gabbiano is a better benefactor than most, to finance my work.  We have a charter and mandate to build a shipping port and set up trade routes in order to make Gabbiano and Franco rich."  

Thinking to himself, _{{Conquer, plunder, convert the heathens and send *just *enough back that the lazy ones think they got rich."}}_


----------



## Systole (Apr 3, 2013)

"Huh ... that's a long way away from Venza," she says looking somewhat troubled.  "And from the Lackey brothers," she continues slowly.  "And Three-Fisted Avi.  And the Ressurrection Man.  And from my ... from the southwest," she finishes, brightening up considerably.  "Sweet.  And you're Tanager, huh?  You guys aren't bad, but the Brothers of Hinotheus usually made better stew.  Not that I could afford to be picky about getting food when I was a kid."

As the boat travels west, Uder leans on the aft rail, smoking his pipe and watching the city recede into the distance.  "Landadel.  What a _gershaht_ country," he says.  "Glad to be away from the nobles squabbling over bits of land and bits of gold."  He peers at you with his good eye.  "Course, I can see they're getting off to a running start over there, but maybe there'll be a season or two of peace frist.  Always wanted to try me hand at laying stone."









* . Wholesome Peet . . **. Uder Gormengeist .*


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 5, 2013)

"One thing you can expect nobles to do, is not to leave their places of influence.  I figure it will be many years before we see one of them cross the sea."

"If it's laying stone you want to try, well follow me."  Kellermyre leads the dwarf down below to the trunks packed with books.  Searching through, "_`Stone Masonry of Dwarven Keeps'_.  That should be an interesting read for you."  Kellermyre retrieves the carpentry book he had set on top and finds a spot to relax and read.


----------



## Systole (Apr 6, 2013)

"For them that has influence, you'd be gen'rally correct, squire.  But a lot of times, the young ones've got something to prove and are green enough to think they're invincible.  I've seen more'n a few at the front of a charge.  Only once each, mind you.  After the first time, they either wise up or die.  Mostly they die.  And word on the street was that one of the young Boraga nobs was going over."

Uder turns the book over once or twice.  "Int'restin'.  In the trenches, you always got a lot of time on your hands, but with the mud and the usual shortage of paper, books don't ever last real long."

Over the next few days, things are relatively quiet.  Shari excitedly informs you that the first mate (a filthy, smelly elf of all things) is a native Jiragan, and she'd started learning the language from him.  Uder does seem to be reading the book, but the going is slow and sporadic for the mercenary.  Peet spends a lot of time playing cards against the sailors (and winning).  Uder occasionally dices with the sailors for small sums, but seems to be avoiding the tiefling's games.

One evening in your quarters, Peet begins talking to him while he pages through the manual you've given him.  "Hey, Grumps, there's a game starting in the galley.  Want to come?"

"No," he says, without looking up.

"Afraid you'll lose?" she says mockingly.

"No."

"Oh, you're too good to play with a tiefling?" she sneers.

"No."

"Then what's your problem, Grumpy?"

The dwarf continues to study the book.  "I promised the squire here that I wouldn't cut anyone who worked for 'im.  And the way you deal off the bottom of the deck, well ... I might be tempted to re-think me oath, maybe pin yer tail to the deck with yer own horns for a start."  He turns a page idly.  "After that, it could get properly messy, with all kind of bits getting chopped off and suchlike, and the squire would prob'ly ask me to tender my resignation."


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 6, 2013)

Kellermyre looks up from the book he's been reading, "Ah Peet, It seems to me it's time for you to start losing.  All your winnings and a quarter of what coin you brought on board.  That's plan A.  Plan B for you is to start swimming between the sharks until you reach a shore.  I really suggest plan A.  You don't take advantage of the living.  The dead, well their tombs are open for acquisition work, because well they are not expected to use their trinkets any more.  But, you got to depend on the living.  Right now, those you are slowly upsetting are the same ones that are keeping you from being a crab's dinner.  It's not nice to upset them."

"And, well if you really are just that lucky, still it is time for an unlucky streak.  You are an uninvited guest.  You don't want to become an unwanted guest with nowhere to go."
He turns the page and continues reading.  "If you get bored, we have several good books to read."




Kellermyre Stormforge


----------



## Systole (Apr 6, 2013)

Peet throws her hands up.  "Gods below, you churchy types are all the same!  Giving unto others is all well and good when you've got enough to feed yourself in the first place.  Fine, I'll lose my winnings plus thirteen coppers.  Or fourteen coppers, if you want me to round up."  She gives Uder a dark look.  "Thanks for ratting me out, Grumpy.  You're a real pal."

The dwarf still doesn't bother to look at the tiefling.  "I ain't never claimed to be your pal, Red.  And it ain't me problem if you were trying to make me look bad by forcing the issue in the squire's presence.  From where I sit, there's nowt but yerself to blame."

The tiefling stomps off petulantly.  After a moment, Uder glances at you.  "You're the chief, squire, and it's yer call how you set us at yer kingdom-building business.  But I'd venture to say you'll get more out of me and Red if you keep us on opposite ends o' the boat, as it were."

A few days later, Captain Renlow puts into port for a brief stopover and to take on fresh water and foodstuffs.  The captain explains the situation to you.  The town is called Gandling, and a few years ago, it was a simple fishing village.  However, Venzan merchant ships have found it a convenient stopping point, in part because it's a convenient distance from Venza and in part because the harbor is broad and approachable.  Business has boomed, and like many boomtowns, it's filled with hastily-erected, ramshackle buildings offering services of dubious quality and even more dubious legality.  

You arrive with the morning tide, and the captain announces that you'll be leaving with the tomorrow afternoon's tide.  It's an evil-looking place, but if there are things you need immediately, this is probably your last chance to find them.

"You announcing shore leave, squire?" Uder asks, eyeing a withered corpse hanging from a gibbet near the docks.  A sign around its neck reads "ThEfE."









* . Wholesome Peet . . **. Uder Gormengeist .*


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 11, 2013)

Kellermyre gathers his little entourage together for a pep talk. "Well, this looks to be a place where so many things can go wrong.  Hiding on the ship is not the style of any of us, I assume.  So, let's take this time to see what we can learn."  

"How many examples of things we want to avoid, can we find?  Is the architecture poorly done?  Did they use the wrong materials for the job?  Are the guards crooked?  Did they not bottleneck the entry point to the city so it can be guarded?  Are the poor folk fighting for scraps of food?"

"Maybe if we study examples of failure, we will not have to make those same mistakes, thereby not suffering the same consequences.  The rich are the ones who succeed more often than they fail.  So, lets go study their misery."

"In other words, watch and study, but don't offend.  Be polite, but don't brag and draw attention to us.  Take away knowledge, not coin or items.  And don't stick someone with a knife unless it is *absolutely* necessary." he says chuckling.  "Oh, sticking together is probably a good idea."






Kellermyre Stormforge


----------



## Systole (Apr 11, 2013)

Peet looks surprised.  "What?  What's wrong with taking coin or items from these people?  We're never going to see them again.  I thought that was your major objection, that we depended on the sailors to sail or something like that.  Okay, fine.  Whatever.  We'll be the only upright citizens in this entire town."

Uder snorts.  "I certainly plan on staying upright, Red.  I'm walking in to town that way..." he says, hefting his waraxe conspicuously onto his shoulder.  "And I'm sure as hell walking out that way."

Shar looks dubiously at the ramshackle town.  "This place smells bad, Kellermyre.  It's not right at all.  And it's creepy.  I'd rather stay on the ship."

The dwarf nods.  "The wee gel'd be out of place for sure.  And it won't hurt to have someone look after our goods."

"Speaking of that, if you aren't after profits, do you want to buy supplies, or gather information, or ... I dunno ... get on a soapbox and preach or something?  Not that I've been here before, but I do know my way around cities, so I can probably find what you're looking for if you give me a hint."












*
. Wholesome Peet . . . Uder Gormengeist **. **Shari de Leye*


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 17, 2013)

"Information is what I want to gather.  What do these people want that they don't have? What are the biggest failures of the town leadership here? What other noble houses have sent expeditions in to the West?  How big are those expeditions?  How many ships come through this port in a month?  How frequently do the same ships return?"

"The more information one has, the better decisions one can make.  You make more profit selling things to a man that he actually wants to buy."




Kellermyre Stormforge


----------



## Systole (Apr 18, 2013)

Peet nods.  "Information?  No problem, boss.  I'll lead the way."  The tiefling brings you and Uder through the market square, where fresh water and rations are traded for gold and other goods, and from there into a rather shady district where several inns and bawdy houses stand.

Uder looks around warily, but with a look of slight approval.  "Aye, I'd wager you'd find information in one of these places."

Peet snorts contemptuously.  "Yeah, if you're a _scrub_.  The guys in these places, they're the little fish.  If you want the real information, you've gotta find the big fish -- the guy who _owns _the little fish.  He's going to around here somewhere.  Hang on a second ..."  She leads you past a few dark alleys, in some of which you can see furtive movement.  One alley has a lighted lantern hanging over a door that leads into a basement tavern.  A pair of scarred bouncers lounge outside, keeping an eye on the occasional patron coming in or out.

"There," Peet announces.  "You want information and maybe even the guy who really runs this town, he's in there."  Uder looks dubious, and the dwarf's expression is not lost on Peet.  "You think I'm wrong, Grumpy?  I've got fourteen copper that says I'm not.  So ante up or quit your sour-pussing."










*
. Wholesome Peet . . . Uder Gormengeist **.*


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 21, 2013)

Looking towards the dwarf, "Well, she has the nose for trouble, that's for sure."  Turning to Pete and speaking quietly, "It's the scrub's opinions of the guy who would be in there that I am looking for.  Walking up to him, knowing nothing about him is the difficult, and usually painful, way to get information.  At this point, we don't even know his name.  We are not here to challenge him.  In fact, we don't want to even draw his attention.  We will be leaving soon, and it is best if someone like him never knew we were here." 

So, putting his arm around her shoulder and spinning her around back towards the scrub bars raising his voice slightly, "So, lets go get the dwarf some cheap ale."




Kellermyre Stormforge


----------



## Systole (Apr 22, 2013)

Peet looks dubious.  "Well, if you say so.  Looks like you just saved yourself 14 copper, Grumpy."  She brings you to one of the drinking houses on the main strip.  "My guess is that this place is going to be the best place for the little fish.  Not so crowded as the other places on the street, but it's quieter and it's a few steps closer to the docks, which means you're going to get the most desperate and drunken sailors, and therefore the easiest pickings."

"Bloody hells, if it ain't so," Uder growls, pointing toward the end of the bar.  You can see one of the sailors from your ship, obviously already the worse for drink, in the company of a rat-faced local man.  Even as you watch, he buys an ale and presents it to the unsteady sailor.  You can't hear what the rat-faced man is saying, but it's clear that he's asking questions, and the sailor is drunkenly answering.  The dwarf peers at you with his good eye.  "Yer want me to get the weasel's attention, and maybe give him a bit of dwarven diplomacy?" 

"By which you mean grabbing him by the back of the neck, knocking his face into the countertop a few times, and then asking him who he works for?"

"Aye, Red.  That'd be my approach for the first bit, but to tell the truth, I hadn't got so far as thinking through the questions." 

Engrossed in pumping the sailor for information, the weasel is unaware of you right now.














*. Wholesome Peet . . . Uder Gormengeist . . . . . . . ? ? ? ? . . . . . *


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 23, 2013)

"I wanted to avoid this, but yeah, a little dwarven diplomacy looks like a good idea right now.  I'll go watch the front door.  Peet, try to cut off his escape out the back.  And, watch out.  Expect this weasel to have some friends and for this to turn into a full brawl."

Kellermyre takes a beer mug in his left and and goes stand by the front door.  The spring loaded wrist sheath on his right arm contains a dagger if he needs to pull a quick surprise.  But for the moment, the morningstar lays strapped to his side as he watches.

[sblock=actions]move to door, survey crowd for accomplices, Perception to notice accomplices: 1D20+10 = [19]+10 = 29, Sense motive on assumed accomplices: 1D20+3 = [14]+3 = 17[/sblock]




Kellermyre Stormforge
[sblock=mini-stats]Kellermyre Stormforge  Move 30', Darkvision 60', Init +1, Perception +10, Sense Motive +3
Energy Resistances: Acid 5, Cold 5, Electricity 5
HP: 9, AC 16, Touch 11, FF 15; Fort +3, Reflex +1, Will +5, +7 vs. Charm or Compulsion

Morningstar +2, 1d8+2
Dagger +2, 1d4+1
Shortspear +1, 1d6+2
Jolt +1, 1d3, 30' range

Special: Agile Feet, Ignore difficult terrain 6/6 /day.
Orisons: Detect Magic, Jolt, Stabilize
1st Level: Bless, Bless, Longstrider (D)

Weapon in hand: offhand beer mug
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Apr 24, 2013)

"Aye, this is going ter be fun," Uder says.  He moves into position with surprising grace, and the rat-faced man has no idea that Uder is closing in on him.  The dwarf reaches up to grab the man by the back of the neck, but something in the town apparently breeds preternatural reflexes.  No sooner has Uder laid a hand on the man then he has squirmed out of the dwarf's grip and is running toward the back door ... whereupon Peet steps out of the shadows, shovel in hand.  The rat-faced man runs full-tilt into the broad end of the spade with a comical _clang!_ and drops like a sack of flour.

"Oy!" the bartender shouts irritably.  "Don't break anything!  And if you're gonna take him outside, one of youse is gonna owe me three an' a half silver bits for his tab!"

Scanning the crowd, it seems that most of the patrons are either amused by the incident or else don't seem to care.  One or two shout poor attempts at jokes, but soon enough return to their cups, showing only mild curiosity at the situation.  The lone exception is a figure seated in a dark corner of the bar by himself, nursing a pint of ale, who is quietly observing the scene as it unfolds.

"I gotta admit, those were some pretty smooth moves there, Grumpy.  Of course, you totally flubbed it up at the end."

"I didn't except him to be so damned _greasy_," the dwarf replies with unfeigned distaste.  He wipes his hand off on the wall.
















*. Wholesome Peet . . . Uder Gormengeist . . . . . . . ? ? ? ? . . . . . . . . . . . . ? ? ? ? . . . . . *

[sblock=GM]Uder completly aces the stealth check, then completely shanks the grapple check.  Luckily, Peet hits with NL damage, knocking him out.

Kellermyre notices a second informant-type in the back of the room.  The second man doesn't seem to care about the first man, except in a strictly professional sense.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 27, 2013)

Kellermyre pulls four silver pieces out of his pouch and places them on the bar. Addressing the barkeep.  "Don't worry mate.  As long as our ship leaves tomorrow without being molested, this greaseball will be back on his favorite stool drinking his drinks."  Turning to the sailor, "Get!  Get back on the ship you fool.  *Your* night won't be as a gentle one."

"Come on Grumpy.  Bring our guest."

Turning back to the crowd, looking at the dark corner, "Tell his friends that if he gets a peaceful night's sleep, he will be fine and rested tomorrow."





Kellermyre Stormforge


----------



## Systole (Apr 28, 2013)

The man in the corner looks momentarily confused, then raises a glass briefly in your direction.  Meanwhile, the bartender makes the four silver disappear.  "Them's two ain't mates, friend.  The opposite of that, in fact."

"Oh, crap.  This town has two bosses, doesn't it?" Peet says.  "This loser belongs to one of them, and that other loser belongs to the other one."

The bartender looks cagey and possibly even a little fearful, as if he's said too much.  "Don't know what you mean, stranger," he mumbles, and moves away to industriously polish the far end of the bar.

Uder throws the unconscious man over his shoulder without particular effort, and the drunken sailor stumbles to his feet.  "Whzzt rrrflr?" he says blearily.

The dwarf peers at you.  "Here's a lesson for you, squire.  I'll work for you right enough,  but if yer want any mite of respect from me, then I'll thank yer not to call me that.  I take it from Red because it's not as if there's any respect lost between us, but I reckon you're trying for a loftier sort of path.  And also, I'd prefer to get this slimy sack o' skin off my shoulder soonest, so where do you want me to drop him?  Or do you want to talk to the competition?"















*. Wholesome Peet . . . Uder Gormengeist . . . . . . . ? ? ? ? . . . . . . . . . . . . ? ? ? ? . . . . . *


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 29, 2013)

"Come on."  Kellermyre leads them out of the bar and back to the ship, with the hapless sailor in tow too.  Once he has made a few turns and thinks the group is not being followed, "I didn't mean to disrespect you master dwarf.  I just did not want to use your name and put a price on it.  If you search for a dwarf in this port, you will find fifty of them.  If you search for a grumpy dwarf in this port, you will find fifty of them.  I gave them nothing extra to identify you that they couldn't already see."

Letting that sink in a bit while continuing towards the ship Kellermyre continues in silence while watching the passers by.  

"Well, plan A went out the window.  Hopefully improvising and announcing loudly, _'I see you.  Surprise is gone.  We got no reason to kill this guy... yet.'_ is enough for them to go looking for an easier target tonight."

Once back on the ship Kellermyre gets the captain's attention and then turns to the sailor, "Okay kid, what did you tell this greaseball?"

~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~​Tie the hands and feet of the greaseball.  Once he wakes up, "You get to play the role of hostage tonight.  If it is a quiet, peaceful night without any trouble, you get a gold piece and a bath in the morning.  Oh yeah, we a have a few questions for you too."






Kellermyre Stormforge

[sblock=Perception]Perception (1d20+10=25) [/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Apr 29, 2013)

Uder peers at you but says nothing.  He seems to doubt your explanation, but he lets the subject drop.

The sailor mumbles through an explanation, although he's barely coherent.  Eventually, it falls to Peet to translate from drunken slurring into Venzan.  "He says this guy asked about who the ship belonged to, and he told the guy we're Gabbiano.  He says the other guy asked about who was running the show, and our boy here said you.  Then Mister Greasy here asked about cargo we were carrying, but this guy's too drunk and all he keeps going on about are the chests of books."  She shakes her head.  "This guy we kidnapped is an idiot.  He got the sailor too drunk too fast.  If he'd finessed it, he could have gotten _way _better info."

"We should make sure we've got a watch set," Uder says.  "I gravely doubt that concern for this joker's well-being will stay his employer's hand if he's inclined to come.  And it sure as rain won't stay his employer's _enemy's_ hand."

The rat-faced man groans and his eyes flutter open.  "Oh *$%*#*," he says, seeing the situation he's in.













*. Wholesome Peet . . . Uder Gormengeist . . . . . . . ? ? ? ? . . . . . . *


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 29, 2013)

"Oh, I am suspect it won't.  But it was the only bluff I had to get him out the door under our control. At least this one couldn't run off to get his boss." 

"Captain, if you got a way to get your men back aboard a little quicker, now might be a good time.  I may have ruffled a few feathers here."

Kellermyre goes to the rail and surveys the surroundings.  After a bit, he finds a seat where he can watch the dock and gangplank from behind a bit of cover.  He spends his time trying to pick out the likely places where the crossbow shots may be coming from.  "Might as well start the first watch now."






Kellermyre Stormforge


----------



## Systole (Apr 30, 2013)

"They're in a dozen different bars and brothels," the captain says, clearly angry.  "Generally speaking, sailors are safe here.  The men who run this town don’t want to do anything to draw Venza's attention.  So even with the kidnapping, they should be safe. _ Should _be.  But you should understand I'm an independent contractor and not part of Gabbiano's fleet.  So if any of my men are harmed, to hell with the contract.  You’ll be getting off here and arranging alternate transportation.  In the meantime,” he continues, putting on his peacoat against the night’s chill, “stay here.  I’ll find who I can find.”

Uder and Peet watch him head down the gangplank, while Shari pops up from the hold.  “What’s going on?”        

“How yer want the watches set, squire?”         Uder asks.

        *GM:*  I’m having problems posting in colors and whatnot.  Not sure if it’s my browser or En.     












*
. Wholesome Peet . . . Uder Gormengeist **. **Shari de Leye 

*


----------



## Satin Knights (May 1, 2013)

"Well, I suppose Shari and I can keep watch first for a while.  Go get some sleep and I will wake you in a few hours.  We will need some good night sight for the wee hours of the morning.  I plan to stay up the night to deal with this mess.  I can sleep when we are at sea."

"Come on up Shari.  Well, let's see.  I made a mess.  I just wanted to gather a little info about this town and how to run one.  Well, I found out that some little fish was _too_ interested in what we were carrying. That bum sailor over there was sloshing drunk and reciting our inventory to him. So, I kidnapped the little fish from the bar so he couldn't go get his boss.  Well, someone else who was paying attention to us, and might be this greaseball's competition was also paying attention.  I did some grandstanding pointing out that I saw him too, and announced this punk will be alright in the morning if we are not attacked.  To sum it up, _'go find an easier target'_ is what I tried to get across. It might of came out like a challenge though."

"Either I stopped us from getting raided, or I kidnapped a worthless drunk, or I pissed off the two biggest crime families on the island at the same time."

"Not sure which yet."  

"I am sure I pissed off the captain."






Kellermyre Stormforge

OOC: Color looks fine to me.


----------



## Systole (May 3, 2013)

Uder and Peet nod and head below, although you can't help but notice the dwarf and tiefling sharing a mutual look of dislike and distrust.  Shari listens attentively while you explain the situation, then busies herself with a book.  In spite of this, she raises her head at the same time you do as a handful of dark shadows creep out of the mouth on an alleyway toward the ship.

        *GM:*  We are in initiative, and you and Shari act first.  There are 4-6 humanoid figure that just crept out of the mouth of a nearby alley.  They all have total concealment at the moment, due to hiding behind crates and such.  Distances range from 30' to 50', but given that you would have to move down the gangplank, down the dock, and then over to them, it's about 100' of movement to get to the nearest.

AC of bandits is 14.     





*Shari de Leye *


----------



## Satin Knights (May 7, 2013)

"Let's try to keep them off the ship.  Grease the gangplank then go get the others.  I will bottleneck the top."  Kellermyre moves to the top of the gangplank, standing on the ship, ready to defend her. "Yep, you stirred the pot!"  Shari sprays a coating of grease on the upper half of the gangplank and then goes below to fetch her sleeping comrades. 






***




Kellermyre Stormforge ** Shari de Leye *
[sblock=Kellermyre mini-stats]Kellermyre Stormforge  Move 30', Darkvision 60', Init +1, Perception +10, Sense Motive +3
Energy Resistances: Acid 5, Cold 5, Electricity 5
HP: 9, AC 16, Touch 11, FF 15; Fort +3, Reflex +1, Will +5, +7 vs. Charm or Compulsion

Morningstar +2, 1d8+2
Dagger +2, 1d4+1
Shortspear +1, 1d6+2
Jolt +1, 1d3, 30' range

Special: Agile Feet, Ignore difficult terrain 6/6 /day.
Orisons: Detect Magic, Jolt, Stabilize
1st Level: Bless, Bless, Longstrider (D)

Weapon in hand: shortspear and shield[/sblock][sblock=Shari mini-stats]Shari de Leye  Move 20', Lowlight 60', Init +3, Perception +6, Sense Motive +0
HP: 8, AC 16, Touch 12, FF 14; Fort +1, Reflex +1, Will +2, +4 vs. Illusion

Club +1, 1d4
Lt. Crossbow, +2, 1d6
Dagger +2, 1d4

Special: Shift 5' 7/day, Summoner's Charm 
Daily Spell-like: Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation, Speak with Animals
Cantrips: Dancing Lights, Prestidigitation, Umbrella
1st Level: Grease, Color Spray, Sleep, Bonded Spell

Weapon in hand: [/sblock]


----------



## Systole (May 13, 2013)

The figures continue to move along in cover, ducking from box to box and barrel to barrel.  You can hear a few of them cursing that there's a mage on board and that they're cover is blown, but they continue maneuver to the base of the gangplank.  "Hey guv," one of them calls.  "You want to come out peaceful?  It's only that my boss wants to 'ave a word with you."  One of the others makes a snickering sound, but he's quieted by a colleague.

[sblock=GM]It takes two rounds for the thugs to maneuver into position.  You can take a potshot with a ranged weapon while they do this.  It looks like they are gearing up for a charge up the gangplank on their next turn.  That Bluff check was pitiful, so you don't need a SM check to know that surrendering is a bad idea.

Shari will appear next round.  The others will take a few more rounds to collect their gear before arriving up top. 

Sorry about the delay, but this week has been nuts, and this game is the lowest of my PbP priorities, because I keep multiple people waiting in them.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (May 15, 2013)

Kellermyre braces himself for trouble with a blessing from Tanager, then grips the spear tightly.

Watching as they approach, "If he wanted just a conversation, he would have sent just one."  Kellermyre launches his shortspear at the spokesman. His sweaty palm slips during the throw, causing the most embarrassing splash as the spear doesn't even make it to the dock.  Undeterred, he pulls his morningstar, determined to repel the boarders.

[sblock=Actions]
Round 1: std: Liberty's Blessing on self.  1 minute to reroll a save as a swift action. move: equip shortspear
Round 2: Free: talk, Std: shortspear throw (1d20+1=3) hits the water.  move: equip morningstar. 

OOC: No problem on this game being the low priority one.  I am doing the same.  
I had rolled a hit with Jolt.  Then I remembered it is a cantrip.  Kellermyre is a cleric.  Oops.  
[/sblock]




***
Kellermyre Stormforge 
[sblock=Kellermyre mini-stats]Kellermyre Stormforge  Move 30', Darkvision 60', Init +1, Perception +10, Sense Motive +3
Energy Resistances: Acid 5, Cold 5, Electricity 5
HP: 9, AC 16, Touch 11, FF 15; Fort +3, Reflex +1, Will +5, +7 vs. Charm or Compulsion

Morningstar +2, 1d8+2
Dagger +2, 1d4+1
Shortspear +1, 1d6+2

Special: Agile Feet, Ignore difficult terrain 6/6 /day.
Orisons: Detect Magic, Purify Food/Drink, Stabilize
1st Level: Bless, Bless, Longstrider (D)

Effect: Liberty's Blessing: Reroll 1 save, 9 rounds
Weapon in hand: light mace and shield 
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (May 24, 2013)

From the darkness, three crossbow bolts fly towards you, and one opens a nasty gash under your ribs.  With covering fire, the other three thugs attempt to charge up the gangplank, but only one makes it to the top.  The other two fall into the murky harbor water below.

[sblock=OOC]Kellermyre takes 4 points of damage from a light crossbow bolt.  Three ranged thugs have partial cover.  One thug in melee range.  Two thugs in water.  Thugs are AC 13, 5 hp.  Shari appears this round.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (May 26, 2013)

Kellermyre swings his morningstar in a broad stroke.  It connects with a heavy thud against the head of the boarder at the top of the gangplank, who drops.  Being unconscious and unable to grab onto something, the poor fool slowly slips over the edge of the gangplank and into the water.  Not wanting to be pin-cushioned by the others, Kellermyre sidesteps and ducks behind the rail to get a bit of cover.

As Shari comes back up the stairwell, "Keep down, the rest got crossbows."  She stays low as she moves to the rail's edge and pulls out a crossbow of her own.

[sblock=actions]
Kellermyre std: Morningstar attack (1d20+2=17) for damage (1d8+2=6), 5' step
Shari: move on deck, move action to draw her crossbow. [/sblock]





***




Kellermyre Stormforge ** Shari de Leye *[sblock=Kellermyre mini-stats]Kellermyre Stormforge  Move 30', Darkvision 60', Init +1, Perception +10, Sense Motive +3

 Energy Resistances: Acid 5, Cold 5, Electricity 5
HP: 5, AC 16, Touch 11, FF 15; Fort +3, Reflex +1, Will +5, +7 vs. Charm or Compulsion

Morningstar +2, 1d8+2
Dagger +2, 1d4+1
Shortspear +1, 1d6+2

Special: Agile Feet, Ignore difficult terrain 6/6 /day.
Orisons: Detect Magic, Purify Food/Drink, Stabilize
1st Level: Bless, Bless, Longstrider (D)

Effect: Liberty's Blessing: Reroll 1 save, 8 rounds
Weapon in hand: morningstar and shield[/sblock][sblock=Shari mini-stats]Shari de Leye  Move 20', Lowlight 60', Init +3, Perception +6, Sense Motive +0
 HP: 8, AC 16, Touch 12, FF 14; Fort +1, Reflex +1, Will +2, +4 vs. Illusion

Club +1, 1d4
Lt. Crossbow, +2, 1d6
Dagger +2, 1d4

Special: Shift 5' 7/day, Summoner's Charm 
Daily Spell-like: Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation, Speak with Animals
Cantrips: Dancing Lights, Prestidigitation, Umbrella
1st Level: Grease, Color Spray, Sleep, Bonded Spell

Weapon in hand: crossbow
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (May 28, 2013)

The two thugs in the water curse as their compatriot practically lands on top of them.  One of snarls angrily and swims toward a mooring line with the intent of pulling himself up on board.  Courage seems to have deserted the other swimmer -- or perhaps he's simply a better tactical thinker.  He heads toward one of the ladders hanging off the dock into the water.  Meanwhile, three more bolts fly out of the darkness, thudding into the wood around you.

[sblock=GM]One thug dead.  One in the water and probably coming over the railing next turn or the turn after.  One moving back to the dock/shore and out of the water next turn or the turn after.  Three in cover on the dock firing at you.  All missed.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (May 30, 2013)

Shari takes a shot at one of the crossbowmen on the dock, but the bolt misses, sticking in a crate in front of him.  Kellermyre moves over next to the mooring line the boarder is climbing and readies to knock him back in the water.
[sblock=actions]Shari: std Crossbow shot (1d20+2=12) misses, move: reload
Kellermyre: move to intercept climber, Readied attack with morningstar (1d20+2=16) hits, morningstar damage (1d8+2=10) [/sblock]




***




Kellermyre Stormforge ** Shari de Leye *     [sblock=Kellermyre mini-stats]Kellermyre Stormforge  Move 30', Darkvision 60', Init +1, Perception +10, Sense Motive +3

 Energy Resistances: Acid 5, Cold 5, Electricity 5
HP: 5, AC 16, Touch 11, FF 15; Fort +3, Reflex +1, Will +5, +7 vs. Charm or Compulsion

Morningstar +2, 1d8+2
Dagger +2, 1d4+1
Shortspear +1, 1d6+2

Special: Agile Feet, Ignore difficult terrain 6/6 /day.
Orisons: Detect Magic, Purify Food/Drink, Stabilize
1st Level: Bless, Bless, Longstrider (D)

Effect: Liberty's Blessing: Reroll 1 save, 7 rounds
Weapon in hand: morningstar and shield[/sblock][sblock=Shari mini-stats]Shari de Leye  Move 20', Lowlight 60', Init +3, Perception +6, Sense Motive +0
 HP: 8, AC 16, Touch 12, FF 14; Fort +1, Reflex +1, Will +2, +4 vs. Illusion

Club +1, 1d4
Lt. Crossbow, +2, 1d6
Dagger +2, 1d4

Special: Shift 5' 7/day, Summoner's Charm 
Daily Spell-like: Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation, Speak with Animals
Cantrips: Dancing Lights, Prestidigitation, Umbrella
1st Level: Grease, Color Spray, Sleep, Bonded Spell

Weapon in hand: crossbow[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jun 4, 2013)

The brave thug manages to get an arm over the gunwale before your morningstar pulps his head and sends him splashing back into the water.  The other swimming thug grabs hold of a ladder off of the wharf and starts pulling himself out of the water onto the dock.  Another three bolts fly toward the ship, one of which grazes your neck not too far from the jugular.  An inch over, and it would have been ugly.  With the projectiles flying around him, your captive is panicking and shouting to be released.

Peet pokes her head out from belowdecks.  "Grumpy's right behind m-- bloody hells!" she says, ducking a stray bolt.

        *GM:*  Peet is available this round.  The thug on the ladder is flatfooted.  You could get to him with a double move for an AoO, but it would leave you in the open and there's the issue of the greasy gangplank.  You could attempt a jump down to the dock, however.


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 6, 2013)

Shari reloads and goes for the easier target of the one on the ladder with his back to her.   Shooting, she strikes, just wounding him.  Peet moves to the rail beside her, shortbow in hand.  She fires, but the arrow goes into the water below instead of the climber.  Kellermyre decides to repair some of the damage he has taken while waiting for the grumpy one to get up within buffing range.         
[sblock=actions] Shari: move to reload, std to crossbow shot at flat footed climber (1d20+2=13) doing damage (1d6=2)
Kellermyre: move to duck if needed, std to channel healing (1d6=2)
Peet: move to rails edge, std to fire shortbow attack (1d20+3=7) miss
[/sblock]



***





*
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Kellermyre Stormforge ** Shari de Leye **. Wholesome Peet . . *
[sblock=Kellermyre mini-stats]Kellermyre Stormforge  Move 30', Darkvision 60', Init +1, Perception +10, Sense Motive +3

Energy Resistances: Acid 5, Cold 5, Electricity 5
HP: 7/9, AC 16, Touch 11, FF 15; Fort +3, Reflex +1, Will +5, +7 vs. Charm or Compulsion

Morningstar +2, 1d8+2
Dagger +2, 1d4+1
Shortspear +1, 1d6+2

Special: Agile Feet, Ignore difficult terrain 6/6 /day.
Orisons: Detect Magic, Purify Food/Drink, Stabilize
1st Level: Bless, Bless, Longstrider (D)
Channels: 1d6, 5/6 per day available

Effect: Liberty's Blessing: Reroll 1 save, 7 rounds
Weapon in hand: morningstar and shield[/sblock][sblock=Shari mini-stats] Shari de Leye  Move 20', Lowlight 60', Init +3, Perception +6, Sense Motive +0
 HP: 8/8, AC 16, Touch 12, FF 14; Fort +1, Reflex +1, Will +2, +4 vs. Illusion

Club +1, 1d4
Lt. Crossbow, +2, 1d6
Dagger +2, 1d4

Special: Shift 5' 7/day, Summoner's Charm 
Daily Spell-like: Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation, Speak with Animals
Cantrips: Dancing Lights, Prestidigitation, Umbrella
1st Level: Grease, Color Spray, Sleep, Bonded Spell

Weapon in hand: crossbow         
[/sblock][sblock=Peet]Peet, Move: 30', Darkvision 30', Init: +3, Perception: +4, Sense Motive: +1

Energy Resistances: Cold 5, Electricity 5, Fire 5
HP: 9/9, AC: 16, Touch 13, FF 13, Fort +2, Ref +5, Will +1, CMB +2, CMD 15,

Melee: Shovel (+3/1d8+7/20x3) ??
Ranged: Shortbow (+3/1d4+3/20x2, 20ft.) ??

Special: Know direction at-will.
     [/sblock][sblock=ooc]I can't figure out either of Peet's weapons from your original post of her.  I think the shovel should be +3 to hit, +3 damage or +2 to hit with Power Attack and +6 damage.  I don't see where improvised weapons get x3 crit modifiers.  The shortbow just looks wrong too.  And, 30' for darkvision?  Shouldn't that be 60'?  Also curious about know direction as her spell-like.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jun 12, 2013)

Shari's crossbow attack is more than enough for the climber, who bolts for the darkness of an alleyway.  It doesn't seem as though he'll be coming back.

The other thugs continue firing from the darkness, although you can hear something that sounds like a whispered conversation about tactics.  It seems as though the remaining thugs are debating whether it's acceptable to light their bolts or not.  The unlit bolts that they're firing all go wide.

[sblock=OOC]Your stats for Peet look right.  I'm not sure what I sent you originally, but I suspect it had some copypasta errors.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 15, 2013)

As soon as Udar gets up within sight, Kellermyre lets loose with a burst of energy intended to improved the odds of being victorious in this skirmish.  Shari reloads again and fires again at one of the crossbowmen hiding behind a barrel.  Even though only the top of his head is sticking out, she nails her target and the man slumps over.  Peet takes another shot, but is not sure if she hit a man or a crate.  Udar gets topside and looks out, "Well squire, where are they?"

[sblock=actions] Kellermyre: cast Bless
Shari: move to reload, std to crossbow attack (1d20+3=20) hits, damage (1d6=6)
Peet: std to fire shortbow shot (1d20+4=15) hits partial cover, possible damage (1d6=1)
Uder: move to get deckside, free talk
[/sblock]



***



*



* 




Kellermyre Stormforge ** Shari de Leye **. Wholesome Peet . . Uder Gormengeist *
[sblock=Kellermyre mini-stats]Kellermyre Stormforge  Move 30', Darkvision 60', Init +1, Perception +10, Sense Motive +3

Energy Resistances: Acid 5, Cold 5, Electricity 5
HP: 7/9, AC 16, Touch 11, FF 15; Fort +3, Reflex +1, Will +5, +7 vs. Charm or Compulsion

Morningstar +2, 1d8+2
Dagger +2, 1d4+1
Shortspear +1, 1d6+2

Special: Agile Feet, Ignore difficult terrain 6/6 /day.
Orisons: Detect Magic, Purify Food/Drink, Stabilize
1st Level: Bless, Bless, Longstrider (D)
Channels: 1d6, 5/6 per day available

Effect: Liberty's Blessing: Reroll 1 save, 6 rounds, Bless 10 rounds
Weapon in hand: morningstar and shield[/sblock][sblock=Shari mini-stats] Shari de Leye  Move 20', Lowlight 60', Init +3, Perception +6, Sense Motive +0
 HP: 8/8, AC 16, Touch 12, FF 14; Fort +1, Reflex +1, Will +2, +4 vs. Illusion

Club +1, 1d4
Lt. Crossbow, +2, 1d6
Dagger +2, 1d4

Special: Shift 5' 7/day, Summoner's Charm 
Daily Spell-like: Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation, Speak with Animals
Cantrips: Dancing Lights, Prestidigitation, Umbrella
1st Level: Grease, Color Spray, Sleep, Bonded Spell

Weapon in hand: crossbow         
[/sblock][sblock=Peet]Peet, Move: 30', Darkvision 60', Init: +3, Perception: +4, Sense Motive: +1

Energy Resistances: Cold 5, Electricity 5, Fire 5
HP: 9/9, AC: 16, Touch 13, FF 13, Fort +2, Ref +5, Will +1, CMB +2, CMD 15,

Melee: Shovel (+3/1d8+2/20x2)
Ranged: Shortbow (+3/1d6/20x3, 60ft.) ??

Special: Know direction at-will.
     [/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jun 17, 2013)

One of the thugs keels over backwards with a half-sized crossbow bolt sticking out of his windpipe.  Seeing that they're thoroughly outnumbered, the remaining two bolt for the alley.  For the time being, combat seems to be over.

The gnome looks a little green.  "Did I ... is he dead?"

Uder snorts.  "If by 'dead' ye mean a quart low and not breathing, then in me expert medical opinion, I'd say yes, he's rather in the way of being dead.  Deceased, ye might say.  Offed.  Kaputski.  Ye've shuffled him off the mortal coil, right proper.  That there be an ex-thug."  He lights his pipe and takes a few puffs.  "'Twere a nice shot, though."

Peet glares at the dwarf.  "You're an ass."

Uder shrugs.  "I been soldiering for longer than you've been walking, Red.  You know how many young ones I've seen take their first blood?"  To Shari he adds, "Come down into the mess hall, lass ... er, gallery.  Galley?  Eh, whatever the hells these sailor-boys call the place ye eat at.  I'll pour you a mead or three and tell you some stories."


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 18, 2013)

Looking at the callous Uder, "Well, your rather damn lazy.  They ain't quite dead yet, well her's at least."  Looking back to Shari, "Living things like to gurgle a bit before kicking off completely.  Ungrease the gangplank and I might be able to save that last one.  Those breathing water, well, too bad for them."

She gets busy dismissing her spell, and Kellermyre moves down quickly to throw a stabilize spell from a distance. "Come on."

"Eh, still breathing.  Okay.  They attacked, they lost.  Strip him to his underwear and tie him to the dock.  Can't let good armor go to waste."  Kellermyre goes over to the ladder and tries to fish out the two floaters.  If successful, he will loot them as well and leave their bodies next to the unconscious one.  "Use a bit of that one's blood and leave a message on the plank. 'Theifs failed" Make sure to spell it the way they like in this port."  

Once they have laid out the attackers, looted them and returned to the ship, "Well dear, you can show compassion and mercy after a battle, but *NEVER* during.  They were here to kill you.  Thank the gods they failed today.  As it is, if this port is true to its nature, the constable will probably kill off that last one anyways. His problem, not ours."





Kellermyre Stormforge


----------



## Systole (Jun 19, 2013)

Uder ambles down the gangplank and watches the rescue with mild interest.  "I'd've let the wee gel have her kill.  It was a good shot, and he's not likely to get anything near so clean from the rest around here."  Suddenly, the dwarf draws his war-axe and moves to a defensive position.  A moment later, you also see the light of approaching torches coming around a bend in the road.  Peet slips into the shadows, and Shari glances at you and retreats up the gangplank.

As the lights approach, you can hear muttered conversations.  When the torches finally round the bend, what comes into view is the entire crew of the boat being escorted by a selection of rough-looking men.  Most of the sailors appear to be at least partially drunk, and one is actually being carried on a stretcher.

Their chaperones are fairly heavily armed, but their weapons remain in their sheaths.  For the most part, they ignore you and simply begin ushering the sailors up the gangplank and back onto the boat.  The sailors are clearly unhappy with the state of affairs, but aside from some very quiet grumbling about having their evenings cut short, none of them argue, which suggests that the pecking order has already been clearly established, and the crewmen have found themselves at the bottom of it.

While the sailors are shuffling on board, a female halfling (who seems to be in charge of the operation) and one of the chaperones pause to examine your unconscious prisoner of war.  "Know him?" the halfling asks.

"Don't know the name, but I do know the face.  Runs with an independent bunch of wharf rats on the south side, I think.  He's not one of King's."

The halfling snorts.  "So King's trying to cover his tracks, and this is the _best _he could do?  How utterly pathetic."  After a moment, she looks up and acknowledges your presence.  "Mister Stormforge, I presume?  I represent Mister Cato of the Western Sea Syndicate.  He understands that you have a ... _friend _of his on board.  Since we're here already, we thought we might escort him safely back home."  She smiles sweetly at you, but it doesn't reach her eyes at all.  Despite her size, she suddenly seems very, very dangerous.

"What in the blue hells is going on?" Uder mutters.










*. . . **???? **. . . . . . Uder Gormengeist .*


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 25, 2013)

"Well, master dwarf, I think we are being kindly asked to leave.  My dear lady, your friend's friend appeared to be planning a bit of mischief, at our expense.  I wholeheartedly admit that I was rash in trying to make sure that his planning didn't in some way become some action."  Turning his back on her to check the status of the tied up guest, making sure he is actually alright.  Once he sees that the wharf rats hadn't skewered him, Kellermyre turns back around.  "I was intending for him to stay until such time as we weighed anchor in the morning.  But, since you asked nicely, and you are already here, I suppose he could return with you now. I did promise him a gold piece if he would be a quiet, cooperative guest until the dawn.  Since the dawn has not come yet, I think a silver piece would do instead."  Pulling out the coin purse that is his own money, Kellermyre fishes through, stalling just slightly and pulls out a silver piece.

Once all the sailors and the captain are on board, he turns to shout up the gangplank over his shoulder, "Untie our guest and send him down."  Returning his focus to the halfling, "I assure you no harm was intended for him, as long as we were allowed to leave with our belonging safely.  As you can see from the mess here on the dock, I was right to suspect trouble of some kind tonight.  Luckily for him, it was not from his comrades."

Once the weasel of a guy makes it down the gangplank, Kellermyre flips him the silver coin.  "You didn't make til sunrise, so that will have to do for your troubles."

[sblock=actions]Kellermyre Diplomacy (1d20+9=22)[/sblock]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Kellermyre Stormforge


----------



## Systole (Jun 25, 2013)

The halfling smiles a rather off-kilter smile.  "'Mischief,'" she repeats, greatly amused by your choice of words.  "No, Mr. Stormforge.  I can assure you that Declan was not up to 'mischief.'  'Mischief' is, in fact, my job, and if I may say so myself, I'm rather good at it.  Declan was simply gathering information for Mr. Cato, because information is what these port towns run on.  And there's one like him in every tavern in every port town between here and Jirago.  Actually, that's incorrect.  There are usually two: one of ours and one of theirs."

 She pauses momentarily, gathering her thoughts.  "Let me explain how things work here.  We make our money off the custom of the sailors and by using discreetly gathered information to make, shall we say, 'informed purchases' on the Venzan markets.  We do _not _interfere with the ships or their cargo, and we endeavor to keep the streets safe.  It is in our best interest to keep the ships coming -- _all_ of the ships coming.  Despite our other differences, the Western Sea Syndicate and King's Crew agree on this basic principle.  Or rather, we agreed so far as yesterday evening, anyway.  Sadly, Mr. King and his crew seem to have been enticed by a rather generous offer that House Boraga made.  Mr. Cato, on the other hand, felt that accepting would have negative long-term ramifications.  Thus, once it became clear that King's Crew was mobilizing, Mr. Cato instructed that your sailors be collected and returned before something ... _unfortunate_ befell them."

She examines her nails.  "The Western Sea Syndicate will continue to keep watch over House Gabbiano's shipments and people in order to make sure that nothing untoward happens to them.  However, given the circumstances and the additional difficulties involved, well ... Mr. Cato has a small favor or two that need doing over in the west.  Taking care of these things would help maintain a good working relationship."

Uder frowns, clearly disliking the halfling's attitude.  Peet, on the other hand, seems somewhat worried.  She catches your eye and nods urgently.  Her meaning is clear: _Say yes._













*. . . **???? **. . . . . . Uder Gormengeist . **. Wholesome Peet . .*


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 26, 2013)

"Well, from what I have heard of the House Boraga, that is not unexpected.  Neither is the the knife in Mr. King's back once he has completed his current assignment in their schemes.  And what would these small favors perhaps be?"




Kellermyre Stormforge


----------



## Systole (Jun 26, 2013)

The halfling seems pleasantly surprised.  "Nothing that would offend your delicate sensibilities, Mr. Stormforge.  At least, insofar as we understand them.  We confess you are somewhat of an unknown quantity."  She holds up three fingers.  "First, there is a former member of our organization who fled west with a fair amount of company funds.  His name is Tenpenny Lakshi.  The funds are irrelevant, but the betrayal cannot be tolerated."  She cocks her head.  "I suspect you might be tempted to believe Mr. Lakshi is a good man on the run from an oppressive corporate culture.  That would be a mistake.  Mr. Lakshi is what you would consider a very bad man, Mr. Stormforge, and you would be advised to be on your guard if you find him.  In any event, Mr. Cato would like his necklace as proof that he has been ... disciplined.

"Next, in your travels, you might find something known as falkenberries.  Supposedly, they are dark black and taste like carrots, but have interesting medicinal properties.  If such things exist, Mr. Cato would like to have a sample of them before the Venzan alchemist's guild does.

"Last, Mr. Cato has a weakness for old elven relics.  Should you find any, he will make his gratitude ... worthwhile."    





*. . . **???? **. . . . . *


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 2, 2013)

"Would you please be specific as to your definition of 'disciplined'? It is likely we would only get one opportunity at such an endeavor, and a misinterpretation could leave someone unsatisfied."




Kellermyre Stormforge


----------



## Systole (Jul 2, 2013)

The halfling smiles her disturbing smile again.  "You're implying that we we have something in mind that's more extensive than a quick death, Mr. Stormforge?  Under other circumstances, you might be right, but in this case we'll settle for frontier justice.  So it will suffice to know that he is deceased.  Offed.  Kaputski.  We would like you to shuffle him off the mortal coil, Mr. Stormforge.  Make him into an ex-thug," she says, repeating Uder's words from a few short minutes before.  

The dwarf frowns at her and his knuckles tighten on his axe.   "And where were you to hear that, lass?" he asks, an edge in his voice. 

She turns back to you, ignoring the question.  "It's hardly an imposition, Mr. Stormforge.  Mr. Lakshi is bloodthirsty, greedy, and short-sighted.  If you run into him in your travels, I've little doubt you will need to defend yourself with violence.  All we're asking for is proof of the deed."    









*. . . **???? **. . . . .** . Uder Gormengeist .*


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 12, 2013)

"Okay.  That makes things clear.  We are not guaranteeing that these things will happen, but will put in a good effort towards each of these projects.  If Mr. Lashki crosses our path, we will certainly defend ourselves vigorously. Unless there are any other requests, I think it might be time to prepare to get under way."




Kellermyre Stormforge


----------



## Systole (Jul 13, 2013)

"It's still a few hours before the tide turns, Mr. Stormforge.  Also, your captain is not yet on board.  Mr. Cato wanted to talk to him briefly, although I'd guess he'll be here in short ord-- ah, here he is now."

Around the turn comes the captain, escorted by two burly thugs.  The captain holds a bulging scroll case, and is clearly fuming.  He storms up the gangplank, stopping only briefly to glare at a crossbow bolt stuck in the hull, and then at you.  Once on deck, he immediately begins shouting.  "Three hours 'til castoff!  Those of you who are the worse for drink, get yourselves below!  If you can walk steady, then get your sorry carcasses making ready for sail!"  Turning to you and the halfing, he snarls, "The rest of you, get off my ship or get out of my sight!"

The halfling bows mockingly.  "I am more than happy to oblige you of both, my good captain." 









*. . . **???? **. . . . .**. . **Phineas Renlow** . .*


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 15, 2013)

"Well, it looks like my work is done for now.  Repel six boarders, make new friends, get sent off cordially to our next destination.  Yeah, that is a good night."  Kellermyre bows slightly to the halfling negotiator and then starts waiving and shuffling his own people below deck.  He waits patiently to make sure the negotiator and her crew make it fully back to the dock and that Peet makes her way on board and down below, before he descends into the ship.  "I'll leave you to your work now Captain."




Kellermyre Stormforge


----------



## Systole (Jul 16, 2013)

Belowdecks, Peet leans against a wall and takes a deep breath.  "Excuse me while I have a bit of a panic attack, boss.  About halfway through your little talk, I realized who that was."

"A nosy little blighter with big ears," Uder says with a snort.

"Keep your voice down!" Peet says.  "That was Sugar Sweet.  She used to work as an enforcer in Tritower until a couple of years ago.  I know for a fact that she took down Boss Garret and his brother, and Tonio Bellringer, and Nimblejack.  Got Nimblejack on the _roofs_, no less.  And those are just the ones I know for sure.  Word was that she had a body count in the dozens, at least."

Uder's about to reply when the captain storms down, waving the scroll case.  "Do you know what happened to me tonight?  Some big fellows practically kidnap me as I'm looking for my crew, then they take me to see some fancy-pants bigwig named 'Mr. Cato' who gives me letters that I'm supposed to deliver to the other ports along the way!  And not just any letters ... letters of safe passage!  Suddenly a Venzan ship needs letters of safe passage to stop at an ordinary port!?  I don't know what you've got me mixed up in, but I don't appreciate it one bit."

















*. . Uder Gormengeist . **. Wholesome Peet . **. . **Phineas Renlow** . .*


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 16, 2013)

"I suspect you were mixed up in this and had a price on your head long before I ever stepped on your ship.  It seems that House Boraga wants to eliminate the competition for the west.  If what the little lass was saying is true, the Boragas have made deals with Mr. Cato's rival which will upset the normal operations of all ships coming from Venza.  Mr. Cato apparently would prefer to keep the status quo that you have enjoyed, so he is extending his protection to House Gabbiano, you and your ship."

"The coming storm is already bearing down on your ship.  Those papers may be your only lifeline.  Prepare for the storm and embrace the chaos.  For only the buried dead enjoy a peaceful existence."    

"House Boraga seems sloppy.  From what I am hearing, I am sure they will make more enemies than they can handle.  So, riding out the storm until they are swallowed by it is the best path, maybe the only path.  So, you best be getting this ship ready to get under way."





Kellermyre Stormforge


----------



## Systole (Jul 16, 2013)

The captain throws his hands up.  "For the love of the Stonefather, all I ever wanted to do was get the hell out of Copperhead and the hell away from my family.  Now you tell me there's practically a war coming?  Bloody hells."

A few hours later, the ship leaves port, with only the faintest hint of daylight to guide her by.  Nevertheless, the experienced captain and his experienced (although somewhat hung over) crew make it look easy.  The next few weeks pass in relative ease, although the captain seems to be skipping ports where he can.  The ship's biscuits get a bit stale and the water gets a bit brackish between each stops.  When you do stop for supplies, the situation is the same: Captain Renlow presents Mr. Cato's letters to a runner on the dock, and within an hour, a complement of rough-looking men set up guard positions around the dock.  Shore leave is severely limited, and the sailors complain somewhat, but not too loudly.  At one stop, you do hear a bit of an altercation in the middle of the night, but nothing makes it so far as the ship, although there are fresh bloodstains near the gangplank in the morning.

After a full five weeks of sailing, the captain sends for you to meet him on deck.  "Mister Stormforge, you've got a choice to make.  We're about to cross the channel to the mainland.  The Gabbiano settlement is a few days north.  We can sail straight there if you want.  On the other hand, if we turn south, we'll come to the Forenicci settlement in a few hours.  So it'll be an extra day, but you'll be able to take a look at the competition, maybe shake a few hands, make a few deals."  The captain shrugs.  "Your call.  We're already a few days ahead of schedule."

Peet chimes in.  "We should.  It couldn't hurt to get some extra support against Boraga, especially since the Boraga settlement is further south.  We've got a common enemy, and they'd be a strategic buffer."

Uder shakes his head.  "Waste of time, in my opinion.  The enemy of my enemy usually just ends up bein' another enemy, in my experience.  And given how bloody-minded House Boraga has been, I wouldn't be leavin' yer Gabbiano settlement unguarded for a second longer than ye need to."















*. . Uder Gormengeist . . Wholesome Peet . . . Phineas Renlow . .*


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 17, 2013)

Kellermyre pitches in where he can, making sure the water is clean and fresh, and purifying the food before each meal.  Having a healthy crew goes a long way in ensuring the success of the travel.

When summoned, "An extra thorn in the Boraga's side is always welcome. Making sure all know of their foolish hostility will turn the tide of opinion against them wherever they may go. Warning our neighbors should bring us some good will as well.  So, we will make the short stop to warn them.  No R&R, just enough time to give a warning."

"Captain, which of those unused letters of safe passage gives the most details about the Boraga's being on the hostile conquest path?  The word of a Gabbiano competitor may not carry much merit.  While on the other hand, the words of the established Mr. Cato should carry significant weight in this region.  A ship captain himself would add to the credibility of the claims.  Pick carefully a letter that could be expendable.  I don't want to loose it, but you never can tell what others will do when something is in their hands."




Kellermyre Stormforge


----------



## Systole (Jul 17, 2013)

"Well, we've got four from the ports we didn't stop at, but there's no need to use one of them.  Mr. Cato gave me a letter for someone at the Forenicci settlement -- it's addressed to 'V.'"  He hands the letter to you.  "And since you're interested, there's one for their forward man at the Gabbiano settlement."  He removes a second letter which says is addressed to 'Scout.'  Both letters have been sealed with wax and a shark sigil which you presume to be Mr. Cato's mark.

Peet looks over your shoulder.  "Hrm ... looks like a standard Red #40 paraffin.  I'm pretty sure there's a box of the same type of candles on board, so if you want to maybe take a peek inside and reseal it before delivery, that could probably be arranged."  She coughs and looks shifty.  "Or if you didn't like what was written and you wanted the contents altered a bit, I might know a girl who could probably make that happen."

The captain scowls and heads toward the door.  "Do as you will, but I'm not going to be a party to it and I don't want to know anything.  Good day."










*. . Wholesome Peet . . . Phineas Renlow . .*


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 18, 2013)

"Well, if there is already a letter prepared for them, that will work.  We don't need to open it.  If we are spreading the truth, we should do it with honesty as well."  




Kellermyre Stormforge


----------



## Systole (Jul 18, 2013)

"Well, right now we don't know for sure that what's written in there actually _is _the truth.  The way I see it, we'd only be making sure that we're spreading truth and honesty and all that holy stuff."  The tiefling shrugs.  "But it's your call."

A few hours later, the ship anchors off the shore of the western continent, not far from a cluster of small buildings.  While there's a dock, the captain explains that using the dock would mean waiting for the tide, and he's reluctant to commit himself to that in an unknown port.  Instead, he orders prepared a longboat with enough space for you and two others to head ashore.

As you're heading to land, you can see a small settlement, with space for maybe twenty or thirty people at a guess.  Smoke from a handful of cookfires drifts in the onshore breeze.  You can also see a handful of workmen, a handful of guardsmen in light armor, and a handful of what seem to be trappers or woodsmen moving busily around camp.

A dark-haired woman in a polished breastplate greets you as you land.  Two of the guardsmen flank her, but their manner is simply cautious, not threatening.  "Greetings.  I am Captain-at-Arms Mai Lin, Shield Company of the Lower Guild.  To what do I owe this honor?"











*. . Wholesome Peet . . . . . . . Mai Lin . . . . .*


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 18, 2013)

"Greetings.  I am Kellermyre Stormforge.  Servant of Tanager and one of the representatives of the House of Gabbiano that will be attempting to tame the wilderness to the north.  I bring you a warning.  We believe that House Boraga has hostile intentions, towards us, probably you and anyone else interested in developing this western land.  As a friendly competitor, I realize my word will have little weight.  I do bring a letter though, from Mr. Cato of the Western Sea Syndicate. It appears that his rival, Mr. King has thrown his hat in with the Boragas."

"So, the storm is on the horizon.  As a peaceful new neighbor, I give you as much warning as I can so you can prepare."

Kellermyre hands over the sealed letter to Mai Lin.

"While this is my first crossing of the sea, my captain says that it is not normal for ships to need protection while they are in port.  But, on this journey, the Western Sea Syndicate has been graciously providing protection for us.  So far, blood has been shed twice.  It seems that the leading edge of the storm has arrived."




Kellermyre Stormforge


----------



## Systole (Jul 18, 2013)

"I am honored to meet you Mister Stormforge, but please allow me to correct one assumption: it is House Forenicci that is your friendly competitor.  We of the Lower Guild have merely been contracted to provide security.  And we suspected that House Boraga would be ... problematic, but we thank you for providing confirmation," Mai Lin replies.  "We will of course be happy to coordinate against mutual threats." 

She accepts the letter and glances at the outside which is addressed to "V."  While she seems to be an honest person and is probably a competent fighter and leader, she is obviously not much of a card player.  Her gaze involuntarily tracks to a plainly dressed half-orc sitting on a crate nearby and having lunch.  "I'll make sure this makes it to Ver... to, uh, its intended recipient," she says.

The half-orc chuckles and stands up.  "A good try, captain.  Thank you, you're dismissed."  The young woman hands the letter to the half-orc who tucks it away without opening it.  The captain then discreetly retreats while the half-orc approaches you and looks at you with an appraising eye.  "I'm Dame Forenicci's executor here, Mister Stormforge.  I prefer to keep a low profile, but ... best laid plans and all that.  The name's Vermag."

[sblock=GM]Mai Lin shanked her Bluff check rather badly.  There's no way that Kellermyre could have missed the glance.

Which two NPCs do you have with you?  When you're leaving the central location where all the NPCs are, please get in the habit of telling me who you're bringing with.[/sblock]








*. . . . . Mai Lin . . . . . . . . . . . Vermag . . . . .*


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 24, 2013)

"Nice to meet you Mister Vermag.  I noticed you put that away without reading it.  If you wouldn't mind?  Curiosity and prudence both want me to verify that what was given to me by Mr. Cato's messenger is the same information that we have delivered to you.  So far in this journey, I have been taking a lot of information given to me on... faith."

The dwarf beside him rolls his eyes and chuckles at the apparent understatement.













Kellermyre Stormforge *Uder Gormengeist* * *Shari de Leye *


----------



## Systole (Jul 31, 2013)

The half orc looks at you for a moment, then nods his head and pulls the letter out of his pocket and breaks the seal.  "It's not an unreasonable request, I suppose, since you could have just read it yourself if you'd wanted to.  Or maybe you did?  No ... no, the seal looks legitimate.  Let's see ... Boraga paid agents to attack Gabbiano by way of King's Crew ... probably targeting Forenicci ships as well ... Western Sea Syndicate will be maintaining the peace."  Vermag finishes skimming the letter, then looks up and shrugs.  "It's no surprise to me that Boraga would pull something like this, but I would have guessed they'd take a month or two to settle in first.  Of course, I also have to consider the possibility that this is a forgery -- albeit a good one -- since it would be to Gabbiano's advantage if Forenicci and Boraga were at each other's throats from the very beginning."

He pauses, then seems to reach a decision.  “But let’s not assume the worst of each other quite yet, especially since we can safely assume the worst of Boraga.  So since you went out of our way, I’ll share a copy of our dossier on the Boraga settlement.  Deal?”

It's difficult to read the half-orc.  He definitely seems to be very smart, and very cagey.  But you've no clue at all whether he's trustworthy.





*. . . . . **Vermag** . . . . .*


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 31, 2013)

"Deal.  My words are that I would like to live peaceably and profitably in the land to the north.  I think there is enough room for us all to do that.  What information I have gathered so far says Boraga feels quite different.  Papers and words don't make trust.  Action and time will.  So, I am pleased we have started a good foundation.  The trust should be built over time.  For now, you have more information that you did an hour ago."

"Such sweet words, Squire.  You, you, you're going to make my eye tear up." Uder says with blatant sarcasm.  Chucking, "Don't cha worry mate, he is actually naive enough to believe that stuff.  As long as he pays the bills, I will keep him alive so he can build his pretty places."

"Hurry up already!  While you guys are jibber jabbering, the sun is already starting to go down.  I got exploration and surveying and planning and so much to do. Can't do that in the dark.  Well, not more than a few feet at a time.  I have gone through all the books, all finished weeks ago.  Such a slow ship. I gotta get started."

Kellermyre just rolls his eyes and sighs. The respect or control of his subordinates is something that he obviously hasn't mastered yet.











Kellermyre Stormforge *Uder Gormengeist* * *Shari de Leye *


----------



## Systole (Aug 1, 2013)

The inhabitants of the Forenicci settlement bid you farewell, and you make it back to the ship without incident, richer by a fairly thick file on the Boragas.  Shari immediately sets to reading it and in the evening she presents a summary.  "House Boraga is headed by Grand Dame Ludmilla Boraga.  The House has always been known for its ruthless business dealings, but Ludmilla has taken it to a whole new level, and most of her six children are following in her footsteps.  By the way, that's six children fathered by three husbands, all deceased.  Well, _supposedly _fathered by.  Brasi Boraga was born ten and a half months after his quote-unquote father died, so there's that.  He did kill someone in a duel after the other guy questioned his paternity, though, so he's apparently a bit sensitive about the issue.

"Anyway, I was saying: six kids.  From oldest to youngest: Tessio, Clemenza, Brasi, Tommasino, Abbandando, and Cicci.  The youngest two are social butterflies and generally known to be kind of stupid and short-sighted, so neither of them is probably going to be running Boraga operations.    And Tommasino is ... well, he's a black sheep and by all accounts the only decent one out of the lot, so it won't be him either.  So that leaves Tessio, Clemenza, or Brasi who's in charge.  Tessio is supposedly some sort of mage.  Some say he's a sorcerer, but he sure as heck doesn't have good people skills like most sorcerers do.  It's rumored that Clemenza does magic as well -- a dark sort of magic, going by various reports.  But if so, she only does it behind closed doors.  Last is Brasi, who is just a plain old brute.  When he was thirteen, he beat a servant to death with his fists, except that Boraga money managed to have it ruled 'death by misadventure.'  The official story was that he fell down a set of stairs, but it must have been a big set of stairs, because he needed a closed casket at his funeral."

"Seems unlikely it'd be Brasi if he's just a dumb thug," Peet says.  "Dame Ludmilla is a sharp customer."

"I've long since stopped being surprised at who the noble houses see fit to put in charge, Red.  They get ideas that their inbred son is some sort of military genius even though he dribbles down the front of his dinner jacket and it's even odds whether he gets his boots on the right feet on any particular morning," Uder says, filling his pipe.  "And going for open warfare right away?  Seems about right to me." 

Peet seems unconvinced.  "Or it could have been a smart move if they thought we'd be unprepared."

"Vermag made a note that he thought it would be Tessio," Shari says.  "But they're keeping a low profile for now, whichever it is."

The captain comes down into the galley and gets your attention.  "Excuse me, Mr. Stormforge.  We're passing an isle with a colony of fisher's seals on it.  We can keep going, or we can stop and do some hunting.  The furs and the bone'll fetch a good price, and the fat can be rendered into a decent tallow.  It'll be another day or so, and it might get dangerous if we run into one of the old bulls, but it'll give you a good stake."

Shari seemed appalled.  "Hunt seals?  What have they ever done to us?"

"Better question is, 'What have they ever done _for _us?'" Uder replies.  "Everyone's gotta eat, love.  Better them than us."

Peet shrugs.  "I'm with Grumpy on this. Might as well get while the getting's good." 



















* . . Phineas Renlow . .** . Wholesome Peet . . . . **Uder Gormengeist . Shari de Leye*


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 2, 2013)

"No.  We were a few days ahead of schedule.  We used up one of them stopping and giving our neighbors their warning.  It will be better to get the ship in and unloaded before we are expected.  There will be time later to come back to the island, after we have settled and built some defenses; and of course a temple.  Best speed to our destination."




Kellermyre Stormforge


----------



## Systole (Aug 6, 2013)

The captain nods and gives the order to continue at speed.  The next few days pass quietly, and it's late in the evening when at last you arrive at the destination specified by the charter.

A ramshackle assortment of small buildings greets you from the shore, and a long but rickety pier extends out into the ocean.  The captain shakes his head.  "Not a particularly good location for a port, Mister Stormforge.  See how open it is?  There's no shelter from passing storms.  And a pier that long says to me that the waters are probably pretty shallow and full of sandbars.  And the current feels like arse, which means that the sandbars must shift around like a bunch of cats in a wet sack.  The good news is that there's no rocks to wreck on, but there's plenty of places to ground a boat until a good spring tide takes you away."  He scratches his beard.  "If I were you, I'd set to looking for a better location, because speaking as a sailor, Forenicci's town is a better place to make port.  You'll have the Gabbiano trade either way, but the independent ships'll go where it's easiest.  On the other hand, if there's a gold mine hidden on the other side of those buildings ... well, money would go a long way toward bringing in business, no matter the state of your dock."

The captain leaves your side to direct the docking process.  Despite the concerns he voiced, it goes smoothly, and the sailors are already tying off to the pier when a female dwarf comes marching down to meet you.  She looks somewhat grim, but her expression changes completely when she sees Captain Renlow.  "Phineas!?" she exclaims.  "Did Franco send ... of course he did.  And he didn't tell me.  I'll kill him!"

The captain seems surprised at first and then overjoyed.  "Varga?" he says, and then leaps from the deck to the pier before the gangplank is down and seizes the woman in a fierce hug.  The two begin talking in Dwarven excitedly.  Shari translates.  "They're brother and sister.  See the resemblance?  They're talking about old times ... good to see each other after almost four years and such.  Now Varga is asking about you and he's saying that you're a ..." she looks confused.  "That doesn't make any sense."

Uder lights his pipe.  "The captain called him a 'g_uglach vuk_,'" he says.  "A mineral vein of solid coprolite, also known as fossilized turds.  Implies mostly that you're full of well-aged crap, squire.  But also implies that there's an outside chance of something worthwhile buried in there."  He puffs once or twice.  "Pretty much the same report I'd deliver if anyone asked."

With a heavy thud, the gangplank is maneuvered into place, and you're able to walk onto the dock and into these lands you're expected to tame.

        *GM:*  And the story XP puts you into 2nd level.  Congrats.

Now, the NPCs will generally advance themselves, but depending on your influence with them, they may be willing to entertain a bit of direction in the way they advance.  You wouldn't require much influence with a particular NPC to get them to allocate a skill point or two where you want it, but getting them to take a particular feat when they have another in mind will be a bit harder.     





























*. . Phineas Renlow .**. . . Varga Renlow . . **. . . Uder Gormengeist . Shari de Leye
*


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 8, 2013)

"Well Uder, we still got our heads and we still got our cargo.  The hostile enemies we have are the same as when we boarded the ship, and the other folks we have encountered have seen that we don't intend to be a threat to them.  So, I would say that was a good voyage." "For a storm priest, you sure see a lot of sunshine that ain't there." "Don't worry.  The storms are coming.  Being prepared for them is what I intend to be."

Looking out over the settlement, "Well, at least we are starting with roofs over our heads."  Kellermyre walks down the gangplank and peers over the edge of the dock to see that indeed, this is should only be considered a temporary solution at best.  He waives towards Shari and she comes down off of the ship as well.  "Well, I think the captain is right.  Location is key to success." "And success isn't here." "Did you see anything else along the coast line that would serve better?" "Well..." as she starts to ponder.  "I suppose we will have to ask the experts from both sides of the water's edge."  

Kellermyre, figuring he has given the siblings a few moments, and they will have plenty of time later to catch up, approaches the captain and his sister.  Approaching the pair, "So, has he filled you in on the inadequacies of the greenhorn yet?  Well, I, Kellermyre Stormforge, servant of Tanager, executor of Gabbiano's charter, am that greenhorn.  It is my duty to tame this wilderness and build a grand port for trade."  Kellermyre bows slightly to the dwarven sister.  

"I agree with you expert advice Captain Phineas.  This does not look to be the best bit of coast to sew those dreams upon.  Would either of you have a better place in mind?"












Kellermyre Stormforge *Uder Gormengeist* * *Shari de Leye *


----------



## Systole (Aug 10, 2013)

Varga looks you up and down with something like disapproval -- or perhaps resentment.  "So, you're the church-boy that Fortino foisted off on us?  Fine, but let's get a few things straight.  I'm here for two things: to protect Signor Franco's investment, and to make sure none of these idiots I've got working for me gets killed.  I'll follow your lead as long as you don't piss the boss's money away and you don't do anything that would endanger my people."  Her hand tightens on the wicked-looking gaff-hook that she carries.  "Losing money will just get you sent home.  If you go riling up the locals or anything similarly stupid, it's going to go less well."

"Ooh, she's a fiery one.  I like her," Uder says with a leer.

Varga glances at him and then back at you.  "Tell your pet monkey that if he speaks to me again, it's going to cost him his other eye.  And if he doesn't get the point after that, I'm going to start charging him testicles."  The threat seems to delight the mercenary more than scare him, but he decides to keep his mouth shut.

"As far as the location goes, I know it's not ideal.  You have to understand, these lands are almost completely uncharted, and Boraga and Forenicci are both breathing down our necks.  There's a river mouth not far away, which gives us a fresh water supply, so we called it good and set up camp here.  I'd like to move to a better location, at the moment we don't even know if there _is _a better location.  We'll have to start exploring and surveying the surrounding area first, but until you got here we didn't have the manpower or the expertise."

She pauses.  "There's one of those frogmen -- grippli, I think they're called -- that was hanging around the camp a week back.  He wouldn't talk to us or come near us, but he didn't seem hostile.  He might know the lay of the land.  We've also seen a few of the local tribesmen around.  Bunch of feral elves, believe it or not, and they stink to high heaven.  You could also go looking for one of them to help you explore, but they generally stick to the highlands."











*. . . Varga Renlow . . **. . Uder Gormengeist . *


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 13, 2013)

"Everybody seems to want to tell *me* how they are going to do things."  The anger starting to swell in his voice, "*Listen here.  I* was chosen to lead this expedition, by your boss Franco, by my boss Fortino, and " pointing to Phineas, " and by his, Gabbiano himself!"

Shari steps back to give the angry aasimar some room.

"Your brother scoffs at me and considers me a fool.  Well, if it wasn't for my actions and decisions, he would have likely lost his cargo or his head by now, probably both.  As it is, he knows the seas are more dangerous this season than last, and the only blood that stains docks is that of those that declared themselves as his enemies, and mine. Phineas did not choose to be in the fight, but he at least knows it is a fight now, and will not fall to an attack because he was surprised."

Seeing where this is going, Shari whispers a quick cantrip.  With a bit of concentration, focused mostly at the one who's voice is raised, but not a shout yet, above Kellermyre's head and just behind him, a storm cloud forms.  About three feet in diameter, it roils and churns as it grows in intensity and darkens.

"When one of your workers drops an axe on his foot, who is the one going to mend his wounds?  *I am*.

 When our enemies come, who is going to to lead the fight against them? *I am*.

Who is going to heal the injured after the battle? *I am*.

The storm cloud darkens and pulses with each statement.

When someone is wandering away from the moral path and needs a bit of guidance back, who is going to give them a bit of advice or lecture? *I am*." 

"When it comes to making decisions around here, who is going to make them? ... *I am.*"

Kellermyre pauses for a moment to let that statement ferment and imprint.  

Then, softening his tone, "Now that that is clear to everyone, tell me what supplies we have on hand, and what manpower is available.  First, we need to know what we have.  Then we are going to scout for a better location.  Once we find a place to build, it is quick shelters, a defensible fence line, a pier before the next ship arrives, and then permanent housing in that order.  Phineas, how many days before the ship that was to follow us arrives?"

As his voice is calming, so is the cloud over his head.  Shari is managing to stifle her giggles and keep a straight face.

"After those immediate needs, we focus on a smithy, a baker, mill, a butcher, carpenter, and the things we need to build a proper port town.  Once food and tools are done, then we can build the brewery and tavern."











Kellermyre Stormforge *Uder Gormengeist* * *Shari de Leye *


----------



## Systole (Aug 14, 2013)

The workmen stop what they're doing and gaze at the cloud in a bit of awe.  However, the captain shakes his head, being familiar enough with real stormclouds to recognize a cantrip when he sees one.  And Varga simply snorts.  "So you’re the decider, are you?  Well, sadly, it’s past five, so I’m off the clock, and therefore I can’t be bothered to listen to your decisions at the moment.  I will begin work punctually at eight tomorrow morning, however.  And if you want an inventory in the meantime, the crafting and building materials are in the workshop.  The foodstuffs are in the back of the mess hall.  Everything else is in the warehouse.  Come on, Phin.  Let’s go grab a drink and do some catching up.”  She takes her brother by the elbow and begins walking toward a long, low building that would seem to be the mess hall.

“Divine reckoning mightn’t’ve been the best way to impress the lass,” Uder notes, looking appreciatively at Varga’s backside before turning to you.  “You know, squire, yer gonna need someone to delegate to when yer out doing fieldwork.  So it seems to me, yer gonna have to either talk her around or else send her home and find someone you trust and get along with, ‘cause in my experience, when the sergeant and the captain butt heads like that, things in the trenches go to hell right quick.”  To illustrate his point, the workmen look confused, unsure whether to unload the boat, or whether to continue working on their assigned tasks, or whether to follow Varga’s example and knock off for the evening.  It’s six-thirty or so, but clearly the men are used to working longer hours.  You can also hear surprised conversations about starting work at eight tomorrow, rather than at dawn.

Shari clears her throat.  “Um, I think the problem with Varga is that she feels like she was passed over.  And, well, she kind of was, to be honest.  She’s been Signor Franco’s right-hand man … er, woman ... er, dwarf ...  She’s been Franco’s number two for the past six years, and she got that position because she earned it.  If it wasn’t for the Cardinal getting to name the executor of the charter, Varga would’ve been the one, I’m mostly sure.  Or maybe Finia, Lord Gabbiano's assistant, because she's been with him for at least eight.  But you're a ...” she coughs and trails off.

“You're a nobody, is what the wee gel means to say," Uder finishes.  "If you want the dwarf lass's respect, you're going to have to show you've earned it, not just yell 'Jump!' at her.  But in the meantime, talking nice might smooth some ruffled feathers.  And speaking personally, squire, I hope you get her around instead of sending her back home, because if ye send her on, I’ll only get to see her walk away just once more, when she goes up the gangplank.  And to my way of thinking, that’d be a downright shame, ‘cause that lass has one of the finest pairs of hams I’ve ever seen.  I could watch her walk away all day.”















*. . . Varga Renlow . . . **Uder Gormengeist **. . ** Shari de Leye *


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 15, 2013)

"I know I shouldn't have got mad.  But, I ain't got time to coddle people and beg them to do their jobs.  I am a nobody. * The* nobody that was put in charge, by all those in Venza in control.  She has to deal with the sting of that.  And it is better to deal with it now, and she makes a decision before Phineas leaves, than to leave her trapped where she cannot control her destiny."

"I will not apologize for the truth. Peet, where are you?  This goes for you too.  Life out here will be dangerous and hard.  We know we have enemies, and we know that they can come at any time, maybe even never.  We can either work hard and build something worthy of gossip and envy in Venza, or we can slip away into obscurity waiting for death to find another unsatisfying morsel."  

"If one of you wants to chase after her and unruffle her feathers, you can try.  I figure it is going to take several hours for the sting of the situation to settle.  For the others, we got a ship to unload." 

With that, Kellermyre walks the dock and approaches the first worker that appears to be packing up early.  "Varga, she's taking a bit of time off, because her brother came in on that ship.  Well, her brother Phineas is the captain.  So, they got some catching up to do as he won't be here long.  But, the rest of us need to make sure he is ready to set sail tomorrow with the tides.  So if about half of you could lend a hand unloading the ship, we should be able to get it done in short order.  Is that the warehouse?"





Kellermyre Stormforge
[sblock=actions]Gather some men to start unloading the ship.  Always grab a heavy crate/sack/barrel to carry.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Aug 15, 2013)

The men begin getting back to work, but there's clearly some confusion and some muttering, and they're obviously not working as hard as they were.

Peet pokes her head out from around a nearby building.  "Well, at the moment, this is safer for me than Landadel.  And there's a lot of potential profit here.  I mean, have you _seen _some of the stuff in the warehouse?  Furs, some _unbelievable _mahogany and teak, chunks of rock that might be gold ore ... and a bunch of dried herbs I've never seen before, too.  I can't _wait _to see what I can brew with those, boss.  If that's two weeks' worth of half-assed trading, I'm sticking it out."

"Wait, there are samples?  Plants, animals, rocks ... ?  I need to go look at those.  Where's my notebook?  Excuse me!"  Shari hurries off, your words already forgotten.

Uder puffs on his pipe.  "I said I'd be here until it got bad, and it ain't bad yet, squire.  As far as the dwarf lass goes, I'd prefer to keep me berries attached to the bush, as it were, so that won't be me talking to her.  I suppose that means the duty'd fall to Red, if you ain't going to do it.  Either way, I'd recommend someone try, 'cause if she goes, I think there's a bunch that would sail with her."

"Sure, I can do that.  Convincing people is what I do.  Usually it's about how much something is worth, or where I might or might not have been on the night of such-and-such.  It shouldn't be too much of a problem to throw a little polish on this turrrr ... er, is there anything in particular you'd like me to say?" 















*. Wholesome Peet . .** . **Uder Gormengeist **. . **Shari de Leye*


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 16, 2013)

"If I knew what to say, I would have said it five minutes ago.   I'll have to think it over as I work."  Kellermyre continues unloading the ship and carrying the cargo to the warehouse.  

After the fourth load, he breaks off from what he is doing for a bit and goes and gets Thundar.  Putting him on a rope, he leads the guard dog up on ship and and out on to the dock.  As he comes to each worker that doesn't have their hands full, because they are going back towards the ship, "Come here a second, please."  Making sure the rope is short and he has a good grip, "Down Thundar."  The dog wags his tail.  "I brought along Thundar here as a guard dog.  He needs an introduction as to who his friends are.  Approach calmly with your hand palm up and let him sniff it a bit.  Just so he knows who you are.  By the way, I am Kellermyre Stormforge.  And your name is?"  

Kellermyre repeats this process with all the workers outside, getting their names and introducing them to the hound.  After all the people are introduced, he finds a post that is in site of, but out of the way of the foot traffic that is unloading the ship.  Tying the rope to the post, he gives the dog a bit of play room and allows him to watch the procession.  "Down Thundar.  Stay."

With the introductions done, Kellermyre returns to unloading the ship and carrying the cargo up to the warehouse. 







Kellermyre Stormforge
[sblock=actions]Handle Animal DC10  (1d20+7=20, 1d20+7=10, 1d20+7=10, 1d20+7=18, 1d20+7=19, 1d20+7=14,  1d20+7=21, 1d20+7=11, 1d20+7=8, 1d20+7=13) So, Thundar didn't obey once, but Kellermyre had a firm grip of the rope.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Aug 16, 2013)

Peet says, "Well it's usually about levers, boss.  She's loyal to Franco and she's protective of her workers, but she feels passed over.  So tell her that you'll do right by Franco and that her men will be safe, and then say that you respect her expertise and that you want to work together so that she feels ... what's the word I'm looking for?  Oh, yeah: Empowered.  It's the whole honey and vinegar and catching flies thing.  Otherwise, if you want to butt heads with a dwarf..." she trails off.

"You'll lose?" Uder finishes.  "And here I thought you was beyond teaching, Red."

The tiefling bristles.  "I was going to say, 'You'll find that they're mostly skull and pretty short on brains,' Grumpy."

Uder grins, knowing that he touched a nerve, and begins unloading the ship.  Even for a dwarf, it's surprising how much he's able to cart around.  Peet also helps unload, but the tiefling seems to spend most of her time chatting with the workers, while doing the fewest trips with the lightest boxes.  After a few hours, the sun is almost set and the ship is unloaded.  The workers and the crew begin heading to the mess hall.  You notice Uder's hands are nicked and bloody, although the dwarf doesn't seem fazed.  "Funny how the calluses you get from swinging an axe are diff'rent from the ones you need for hauling crates," he remarks.  He sees you looking at his hands and says, "Don't think about healing 'em, squire.  They won't learn right if you do."











*. Wholesome Peet . .** . **Uder Gormengeist **. *


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 20, 2013)

As the workers and crew head on to the mess hall, Kellermyre nods that it is okay and their work is done for the night.  "Okay Uder, practical works for me." 

Gathering up Thundar's rope, he moves the dog into the guard dog and ties off the rope again.  This time, the dog has a near full run of the building as well as enough rope to get about ten feet out the door. "Thundar, Guard."  While the others are getting their evening meal, Kellermyre works at at figuring out exactly what he has to work with.  Getting out paper and pen, he starts inventorying everything in the warehouse, the original supplies as well as the new stuff just carried in.  On another sheet of paper, he also jots down the names he gathered during introductions of the workers to Thundar.  

After an hour of counting and inventorying, Kellermyre has a good handle on what his supplies are here .  "Thundar, Guard."  he restates to the dog before going to the to the mess hall.  Walking in, he quietly goes and gets a couple soup bones and a chunk of meat.  Grabbing a bowl, he fills it with water as well, before returning back to the warehouse.  Feeding the dog, he then goes to the workshop by himself.  Inventorying the materials there takes another half hour.  

Before returning to the mess hall, he goes to the dock.  Looking out, he checks the sea for any lights, any ships on the horizon, any storm that may be brewing...

_{{Now to deal with this storm.}}_  Returning to the mess hall, Kellermyre fetches himself a pate of food and a mug of ale.  Taking his grub over to Varga and Phineas' table, he sits down opposite of her.  "The ship is unloaded, the stores inventoried, all but the food, and the dog fed."  If the next few moments are going to be an argument, he is going to let her have the first volley.


----------



## Systole (Aug 22, 2013)

Varga looks at you with contempt, but there's slightly less contempt than there was a few hours ago.  You suspect that your doing actual physical labor has improved your standing with Varga somewhat, although there's clearly a long way to go.  "You've not done much stevedoring before, that's clear.  You're placing your weight wrong, and if you keep it up, you'll wrench your back.  But as first efforts go, I've seen worse."  She looks across the hall at Peet, who is chatting with the workmen, and Uder, who is on the other side of the room having a drink with the sailors.  "The tiefling's a shirker, but your one-eyed monkey has some promise.  Which surprises me to no end, believe me."






*. . . Varga Renlow . . **. *


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 28, 2013)

"Well, once you teach me what stevedoring means, I will try to work on doing it right.  There are going to be a lot of jobs here.  I am going to have to learn how to do them all."  Kellermyre continues with his meal a bit, listening to her evaluation of his partners.  "Yeah, she has some bad habits.  I'll be working on breaking her of them, but it will be a slow process. But, if you need to know how the seedier folk think, she is a fountain of information. Uder, he's turning out better than I expected too."

Pausing a bit before continuing, "Sorry for barking at you earlier, but as far as I know, you knew I was coming and going to be the leader of this expedition.  Those two were refugees of worse situations, but you knew what the bigger picture was.  Everybody has their games and politics they are playing.  Your boss put me in charge so there is a scapegoat if this fails.  You are free from blame and get the "second chance".  Gabbiano wants a greenhorn he can push aside once everything is profitable and the dangerous bits have been dealt with.  The cardinal wants the temple built and the faith of Tanager to spread.  If he gets to spend Franco's money to do it, he considers that a win."

"Well, I have my own game.  I am going to make this work, despite the odds.  I am staying here and in charge.  *WE *are going to be profitable, but *WE* are going to control what we do.  That is going to be done by hard work, safe decisions, and more hard work.  Over time, I will be learning every job.  One, to be seen doing it.  Two, to know how to do it efficiently and profitably.  Three, to see where the scams may be and minimize the loss.  And Four, to show others they are replaceable if they don't work hard and fairly.  I plan to earn my reputation as the hardest working man here.  That's not something you can show off on the dock in thirty seconds to a sassy dwarf."

"You got a pass on the insolence and the night off because your brother is here, and likely leaving soon.  But, I kept the men working to do what needed to be done.  Then they got their rest and meal in reasonable order.  I continued working, for like I said, being the hardest working man here is the way I will earn my reputation."

"But, there is not enough time for that.  You need to make a decision.  The deadline is coming with the tide.  Do you stay and work hard?  Or do you hide in your brother's cabin as you go home in disgrace, failing to even try.  You don't look like a ditzy elf that I have to woo with poetry and crap.  You are honorable and practical.  If you have a problem, explain it to me and we will find a solution.  But if you challenge me again like that, I will find a way to put you on your kiester, even if it takes three or four tries.  If you try it, then somebody below you will think they can try it too.  I don't need them going after my job, or yours.  I need them to truly fear attempting to do either."

Kellermyre smiles deviously. In a quieter voice,  "Yes, my temper will flair, when it serves a purpose, just as the tirade on the dock did."


----------



## Systole (Aug 29, 2013)

"Stevedoring ... unloading and loading ships.  If this settlement is going to be successful, we're going to need lots of trade, lots of ships, lots of stevedores.  And if you want to learn, we start at dawn around here.  The ship is unloaded, but those furs should go back to Venza and probably the more expensive hardwoods, too.  I was going to send the mineral samples along to be looked at, but it looks like the gnome you brought might have that covered."  She stands up and gathers her plate and mug.  "And if you think you can put me on my keister, you're welcome to try.  I'll not say it's never been done, but last one that managed it was a wizard with a grease spell.  Didn't work out for him in the end, though, 'cause I walked away with a bruise on my backside, and he walked away with his teeth in a bag."

She turns to leave and glares at a few of the men.  "I don't care if you stay up all night dicing with the sailors, but I'll thrash the lot of you if you're not bright-eyed and bushy-tailed come dawn tomorrow."





*. . . Varga Renlow . . **.*


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 4, 2013)

_{{That went well.}}_ he thinks to himself. Kellermyre finishes his meal.  Not having a formal bunk yet, he returns to the warehouse.  Here with the cargo is as good as any to sleep.  He strings up his hammock, strips out of his armor, and carefully climbs into the hammock to get some sleep.  It's not the best security, but Thundar has a good chance of waking him if trouble approaches.  




Kellermyre Stormforge


----------



## Systole (Sep 12, 2013)

The night passes without incident.  Varga does keep a pair of men on watch, but they're not professionals, and they make enough noise to wake you once or twice during the night while they patrol.  The following morning, Varga organizes the men into loading the boat, while your lieutenants report in.

Uder speaks first.  "You heard them stumbling around too, did you squire?  There's not enough guards, and the ones they have ain't trained.  If it were up to me, I'd have at least eight on guard, but Varga's probably going to raise a stink if we take that many, because it'll cut into work time.  We could also start putting the dwarves and half-orcs on midnight watch, with the half-elves on morning and evening, so as best to take advantage of everyone's night-vision.  But that might cause some grumbling in the ranks about racism and such.  And if we can map a few miles out, I'd start up some patrols farther out."

Shari delivers her report on the warehouses next.  "First, we have some furs.  The good news is, they're from super exotic animals and they would be worth a ton of money if they were cured the Landellian way.  The bad news is, they weren't cured the Landellian way.  Apparently, the Jiragan natives use a different process that makes them more weatherproof, but really, really stinky.  As is, the furs are not going to be worth much without some sort of alchemical cleaning.  Franco could probably contract it out to the Alchemist's Guild back in Venza, but it'll take a lot off the profitability."

Peet grimaces and grudgingly says, "It's something I could probably do, or get set up here if you want.  I can't guarantee success, though.  And I smelled those things, and holy crow, it's not something I'd look forward to doing.  And it'll take money ... for the equipment.  And, uh, stuff."

Shari continues.  "In the longer term, if we ever open trade with the Jiragans, it might be worthwhile to bring over a Landellian-style tanner and just have him do it on-site.  Moving on, we've got three cords of really nice hardwood -- they're species of mahogany and teak that I've never seen before.  We could use it here to get things built quickly, if there's anything you urgently want done, or we can send it back to Venza to sell.  The last thing is that some of the mineral samples had gold in them, but I have no idea where they came from.  I only know that one of the natives brought them, who knows from where exactly.  That's the bad news.  The good news is that the samples probably came from the mountains inland, and we're near a river that comes out of the the inland mountains, so there's a possibility that there's a place we could pan for gold somewhere upstream, maybe even nearby.  But it's a guess.  It might be better to scout for it."

Peet speaks up again.  "On the local front, the workers are generally pretty happy.  Varga's one tough lady, but they respect her, and since the workers have been promised a share of the profits, they're working pretty hard.  The native elves have been wandering by from time to time, but they prefer the mountains, and they don't seem to believe in money, so they're not that interested in us.  There is supposedly a little frog shaman guy who's been hanging around, and I'd guess he's our best bet for local knowledge.  Oh, and Cato's letter?  The one addressed to 'Scout'?  I think I found out who it's for.  There's some wayang woodsy-type that wanders through every week or two.  Apparently, he was here before the Gabbiano guys were.  And he has a Sumbru accent."













*Wholesome Peet** . . **Uder Gormengeist** . **Shari de Leye

*[sblock=GM]Choices for you here:
1. Send or keep the furs.
2. Order alchemical equipment for fur-cleaning.  (Good probability of success.)
3. Send or keep the wood.
4. Order gold panning equipment.  (Probability of success unknown.)
5. How to organize the watches.

1-4 need to be decided before the ship leaves if you want money and equipment ASAP.

Optional goals: Find Scout, find shaman.

I'll work on getting some sort of rough idea of the finances later.  We're not really into kingdom-building yet, so I don't want to go for that system right at this moment, although I reserve the right ot change my mind.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 15, 2013)

Addressing the concerns.  "Yes, we need more guards.  Uder, I want you to train them.  Select 24 for training.  Use their abilities to our advantage, sight, etc.  And then run them on a rotation of two to three weeks of guard duty.  Then they have twice as long off guard duty and doing other jobs.  That way, they won't get complacent or burned out.  So, keep an active crew at eight.  The others get rotated in on a staggered schedule.  If someone is making the transition from night to day, schedule so they get an extra 12 hours of sleep or rest to make that transition."  Kellermyre pulls out a piece of paper and a quill.  After a bit of pondering, he writes down a schedule. "Eight hour shifts, and that should keep someone relatively fresh at all times."
[sblock=Watches]Watches: person A 12pm - 8pm, B 2pm - 10pm, C 8pm - 4am, D and E 10pm - 6am, F 2am-10am, G 4am-12pm, H 6am - 2pm
Times:  noon-2pm HA, 2pm-8pm AB, 8pm-10pm BC, 10pm-2am CDE, 2am-4am CDEF, 4am-6am DEFG, 6am-10am FGH, 10am-noon GH[/sblock]
"As for Varga, I think she will understand the need for the extra guards.  She's busy at the moment, but starting tomorrow, I want her in on these pow-wow sessions as well."

"As to the furs, send for the supplies and a tanner person to do it the right way here at the source.  Get the supplies to fix the ones we can here as well.  I don't want to ship back _'broken merchandise'_ to our patrons. For the ones too far gone to be fixed, seal them up in something and store them.  I am thinking down the road, we may be able to use them in a situation where being _'mistaken for natives_' can be advantageous."

"Send the wood.  It is a good start to showing profitability for this endeavor.  While we could use it here as well, I don't think right here is where we will be in a month's time.  And if we can pull it off, I would rather build with stone anyways.  Finding a good place to quarry from will be on the list."

"Send half of the mineral samples with gold in them and request both panning equipment and heavy quarry equipment.  Specifically state we haven't found the source yet, but want the proper equipment on hand for when we do.  Their greed will override their caution and they will send us the that stuff as a priority."

"Our priorities for what they are to send back is
a) A tanner person trained in the landellian ways with sufficient supplies to process new furs as well as fix our current batch.
b) The previously requested book.
c) A carpenter
d) some gold panning and mining equipment to start small operations"

"Shari, would you be so kind as to write up the reports and requests.  You know the recipients better than I and my blunt words may not be the best to use.  Also detail the help we have received from Mr. Cato and the Western Sea Syndicate.  And while we have met the Forenicci delegation, relations with them are cautiously civil.  We both agree the Boraga problem is where we should focus our attentions. Give them all the suspicions we have on the Boragas and that so far, we have not faced them directly."

"Well, get started on those things.  I got a few others to attend to.  We will get to scouting after the ship is under way."  Kellermyre gets up and goes out to the dock.  

Catching up to Varga, "Okay, we are sending the wood and half of the mineral samples.  We are requesting a tanner that can fix the furs we have here and process new ones in our ways, and the equipment he will need to do those things.  I am also requesting a carpenter to help with harvesting and processing the wood, as that seems to be our first profitable resource.  I am requesting gold panning and mining equipment as well.  We don't know the source yet, but I would rather have the right equipment on hand when we do.  Do you have any equipment or other requests to add while Shari is writing up the reports?
I just had a meeting with the others to plan all that out.  I would like you in those meetings where we make plans from now on as well."

"On other issues that are not going out with the tide, I am going to have Uder start training several of your, well,  our men for guard duty.  I am having him start with twenty four men to train.  Eight will assigned to active guard duty throughout a day, but will be rotated out on a two to three week schedule for other duties.  So, he will have three crews, but only one active crew for guard work at a time.  The other two groups can do work you assign as normal.  That way, we don't get people burned out on one job."

"After we get Phineas loaded and on his way, I am going to do a bit of scouting to see is I can find a better place to setup the permanent port.  But before that, I need to talk to your brother."  Having filled her in with the plans, Kellermyre moves on to Captain Phineas.  

"Captain, if you got a minute?"  as he points to the captain's quarters for a bit of privacy.  Once behind closed doors.  "We are sending the wood back on this shipment.  We are requesting supplies to fix the furs before shipping as well as other supplies.  Shari is writing up all the reports and paperwork now.  While you are sailing, we will be looking for a new site.  So, if you do not find us here,"  Kellermyre moves in uncomfortably close and whispers in the captains ear, _"From the dock, 10 paces forward and 6 paces left, I will bury a stone six feet down.  Carved on it will be directions to the new place.  Rotate all directions on that stone forty five degrees counter clockwise.  __Paranoid preparations are best made in advance of when they are needed."_  Stepping back to a normal stance, "Be safe in your journeys and we will try to do the same."























*Kellermyre Stormforge Wholesome Peet** . . **Uder Gormengeist** . **Shari de Leye**. . . Varga Renlow . .** . . Phineas Renlow . .*


----------



## Systole (Sep 20, 2013)

Uder chuckles ruefully.  "So the peacetime isn't even going to last a day, is it?  Okay, squire -- back to the usual business with me.  Too bad, though.  I think I might've been looking forward to laying stone.  And as far as the lads go, I won't be the best teacher, but I've been in enough trenches to know what's what, and I suppose that'll have to do.  It'll take time, though."

Shari nods.  "That shouldn't be a problem, Kellermyre.  I'll get that done now."  The gnome excuses herself.

"There's nothing we need, besides more rations and more building materials," Varga tells you.  "But I know that some of the men like to carve in their spare time and I've heard them talking about the quality of the wood.  If you order some woodworking tools, they might surprise you."  She looks over at a pair of half-elves that look like brothers.  "Or not.  Irno!  Tellus!  Quit your slacking and get those damned crates on the ship, or so help me I'll skin you both!  Lazy sods."

She more dubious about the watch assignments.  "We can do that, but it's going to cut into work time while the training and the patrolling are going on.  A little less after it's just the patrolling.  I suppose I can see the value in it, though.  But I'm not sure I trust that circus monkey who claims to be a dwarf.  If my men start showing up with bad habits from him ... you and I are going to have a talk."

When you explain about the buried rock, the captain gives you that same dubious look that Varga gave you, but dutifully repeats the instructions back to you.  Not long afterwards, his ship departs with the tide.  Peet stands on the dock watching it go, and you suspect she might be having second thoughts.  "So, this is ... nature, huh?  I've never been out of the city much.  And by 'much,' I kind of mean 'at all.'  But we'll have another supply ship in a month, and the tanner and gold mining equipment in probably three months, right?  Not that long.  Yeah, I can do this."

        *GM:*  Okay, you've got a month until the next shipment, and about three months before you can reasonably expect your orders to arrive.  Please give me a rough idea of what you want for the next week or so.  Building, exploring, hunting, crafting, etc.     
















*Wholesome Peet . Uder Gormengeist . Shari de Leye. Varga Renlow . *


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 26, 2013)

Kellermyre hastily adds Varga's request for carpentry tools as well to the bottom of the papers before sending them off with Phineas back across the sea.

"Well Uder, having training and not needing it is better than the reverse.  That, and I am not sure where we are going to be just yet.  So, no need to lay stone here.  We will get to that soon though.  First we need to find a better place."

"Peet, this is your chance to meet Nature.  If you treat her gently, she will provide for you and protect you.  If you abuse her, she has the power to destroy mountains.  We are going out and looking for places to build farms and harvest from the land without upsetting her balance."

"Shari, you are coming along too.  This is your time to explore."

"Varga, you are staying here and doing what you do best.  Have the men skip building things that are permanent for the moment, and focus on what will be portable and can be moved to the new encampment.  I am taking Peet, Shari and Thundar out to explore and see what we have to work with."

"Overall, we will be heading up the north eastern coast, looking for a place with natural advantages.  A cove with a rocky breakwater that protects it.  High cliffs overlooking the cove would give us shelter and an advantage point that is defensible.  Who am I kidding?  We are looking for anything that is better than what we got currently.  If we don't find anything in that direction in five to seven days, we will turn around and go back down the other way looking for a good place to put in our port."





















*Kellermyre Stormforge**Wholesome Peet . Uder Gormengeist . Shari de Leye. Varga Renlow . *
[sblock=ooc]Uder training guards. Varga keeping the work force working. Peet, Shari, Thundar the mutt and Kellermyre will explore the coast line for up to a week in one direction looking for a better site.

How many men do we have on this expedition?  Do we have horses here?  [/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Oct 1, 2013)

Varga considers for a moment, then nods.  "We're still finishing the barracks and the warehouses.  Even if we're planning on moving out, the men are going to need the housing for now.  What I could do is have them finish things off rough -- skimping on nails and such.  It'll make it a hell of a lot easier to salvage if we do move, but if we stay, that means we'll have to renovate and that'll take time and money -- more than just building it right to start with.  And if there's a storm in the meantime, we'll be royally screwed.  Your call.

"After we get that squared away, we could start building skiffs and rafts, or else we could build sledges to move things overland.  Only problem is, there's no horses over here.  The landscape gets pretty unfriendly for them pretty quick from what I understand.  The wild elves don't use 'em either, so if we did want some, we'd have to import from Venza, which will be expensive and take up most or all of a shipment.  We might be able to grab a mule or two from the port cities like Gandling, but they're a bunch of thieves who'll probably charge an arm and a leg.

"By the way, if that Scout person comes into camp while you're gone, you want I should give him the letter or not?"

Shari squeaks with joy.  "We're exploring?  When are we leaving?  We're not leaving right away, are we?  I need an hour to pack ... maybe two hours!  Rock hammer ... vials for seed collection ... a butterfly net!  I can't forget the butterfly net!  Don't leave without me, okay?"  Without waiting for an answer, she scurries off.

Peet watches her go with an expression that clearly says _What have I gotten myself into?_  Then she exhales and says, "Well, if we run into anything alchemical or, uh ... y'know, _archeological_, I should be able to help you out there.  You sure you don't want to take Grumpy along with you?  Because I could train the guards.  Probably.  I mean, it can't be _too _hard if you're expecting Grumpy to handle it, right?"













*. . Wholesome Peet . . Shari de Leye . . Varga Renlow . .

*[sblock=GM/Map]There's only about three dozen men so far.  What you know of the surrounding area looks like this:






The current settlement is the little house icon.  Green is forest, Gold is plains, grey is scrub/rocky terrain, crimson is cliffs/mountains/plateaus.  Rivers are blue lines.

The island to the southeast is the rocky outcrop where the seals were breeding.

Your plan is for one week out/one week back, or three days out/three days back?  Each hex is about one day to travel across, plus one or two days to fully explore.  I'll have to check the exact rules.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 4, 2013)

"Well Peet, Uder is going to do the beginner training on how to hit something hard, and how to protect oneself and the others around them.  Maybe next month after they got all the basics down, you can try teaching them in how to be sneaky, or more importantly how to catch someone who is being sneaky."

Looking at the crude map of what is known about the area so far, "Well Varga, with these rivers mouths here, this place is looking better.  That area to the south with the fields and the penisula of forest, was there anything special there that ruled that place out?  A good sheltered harbor is what I am looking for, and it seems to have promise on paper to my untrained eye."

"And well, paying for something twice is not the way to make a profit.  Since we have the river here, do the warehouse and barracks up right.  Over time I am sure we will be bringing out many goods along the river, so this can be a good way-station if we move the operation elsewhere."

[sblock=Plans] Do a quick pass through the three white hexes to the northwest.  Keeping to the coastline, focusing on finding a good port harbor location.  So, looks like 8 days out and 8 days back as Shari slows us down to a day and a half for each hex.  Not doing a full explore yet.  

May turn back at second white hex if it is not looking promising up that way.  

And if Varga has surprisingly good things about the plains land to the south and the forest peninsula, may switch ideas and go down there to investigate.  
[/sblock]










Kellermyre Stormforge* . Wholesome Peet* . .*  Varga Renlow . *


----------



## Systole (Oct 14, 2013)

The trek out is slightly less arduous than you expected -- but only slightly.  On the fifth day, the thick tropical forest gives way to rolling plains, and you make good time across them.   Peet is relatively adept at climbing trees ("Easier than going up brickwork, I can tell you that.") and you get an idea of the surrounding environs, which seems to be mostly forests and rolling plains.  As you follow the coast northeast, however, the land becomes rougher.

From your current location, you can see that the land rises sharply to the northeast.  Shari examines the landscape and reports that it's a probably a volcano, either extinct or long dormant, based on the type of rocks and the age of some slow-growing lichens.  To the northwest, the land seems relatively flat, but Peet claims that she can see the glint of water, probably a river or a small lake.









*. . Wholesome Peet . . Shari de Leye*[sblock=GM/Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You are currently in the grey/rough terrain NW of the encampment.  Continue on or go back?[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 21, 2013)

"Well, the big island is a bit far out, but will provide a bit of a breakwater from the deep sea.  Sheltered cove, mountain to place a lighthouse upon high, plains to farm, this looks like a good location.  Well, lets thoroughly check it out before heading back."

While searching the fields, Kellermyre spots an eagle circling.  Watching it hunt for a while, he pulls out a bit of dried fish.  When the eagle passes on one of its swoops across the plain, Kellermyre tosses the fish high in the air.  Catching it, the eagle inspects it carefully before eating.  Repeating this a couple times, the eagle gets closer each time.  Finally, Kellermyre sits a bit of fish on a big rock and then sits down beside it.  After a bit, the eagle lands.  As if having a conversation without words, each finds that the other can be a friend.  After feeding the bird by hand and scratching it under its neck feathers, Kellermyre gets back to work searching the area.  The eagle takes flight and circles high above.

[sblock=ooc]Check the coastline first for the yellow hex bordering the water for a good point to place the pier.  Then thoroughly explore that yellow hex before heading back.  Plains exploration takes a day.  Then head back.  
The yellow hex bordering the water is where I am going to put the first settlement.  
Eventually, watchtower/lighthouse at the east corner of the red and green hex will provide some guidance and warning of incoming traffic.

Kellermyre: Perception (1d20+11=28), Survival (1d20+7=16)
Shari: Kn Nature, Kn Geography,Perception (1d20+8=21, 1d20+8=18, 1d20+6=12)
Peet: Perception (1d20+1=15)

Kellermyre's second level is as a ranger with the Falconer archetype. This is as good a place as any to weave in his animal companion.
[/sblock]











Kellermyre Stormforge* . Wholesome Peet* . * Shari de Leye*


----------

